# Ion 20 650B Teile, Rahmen, Baik und Aufbau Galerie



## guru39 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich mach mal den Anfang 









Der M/L Tune soll das Fahrwerk schön schnuffig machen während M/M eher straff ausfallen soll.




Und bitte kein 650B gemotze hier, Danke


----------



## Brickowski (8. Februar 2014)

verrätst du schon die Rahmenfarbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Februar 2014)

Schwarz, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Simbl (8. Februar 2014)

Ja wird schwarz


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

Flow EX, wusste ichs doch .
Freu mich, ist ja bald soweit!


----------



## boesA_moench (9. Februar 2014)

geiler fred  Dämpfer


----------



## Simbl (9. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Flow EX, wusste ichs doch .
> Freu mich, ist ja bald soweit!



Dann bau mal dem Guru ne 650b Boxxer sonst wird das dieses Jahr nix mehr


----------



## boesA_moench (9. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Dann bau mal dem Guru ne 650b Boxxer sonst wird das dieses Jahr nix mehr


 
Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt.... wird bestimmt ne Manitou!$?

@Simbl: hast den Kirk schon ?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

So wie ich den guru kennengelernt habe, wird es ihm irgendwann so sehr jucken das er vorrübergehend ne X-Fusion testet


----------



## Simbl (9. Februar 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt.... wird bestimmt ne Manitou!$?
> 
> @Simbl: hast den Kirk schon ?



Ja seit heut. Hab heut also sogar 2 Babys bekommen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Februar 2014)

................... Vater geworden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (9. Februar 2014)

Jap um 8.54 heut morgen


----------



## boesA_moench (9. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja seit heut. Hab heut also sogar 2 Babys bekommen


 
I KNOW! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Willst du evtl statt's der Regionalen Köstlichkeit Baby- Aussatttung... da hab ich einiges...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Februar 2014)

aaaaalleees Guuute von sess und mir an euch................

sry für Offtopic


----------



## Simbl (9. Februar 2014)

Danke danke

( bleiben wir trotzdem bei den Regionalen Köstlichkeiten) Da Baba freut sich schon drauf


----------



## boesA_moench (9. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> ( bleiben wir trotzdem bei den Regionalen Köstlichkeiten) Da Baba freut sich schon drauf


Alla gut... Bub oder Büx?


----------



## Simbl (9. Februar 2014)

Mädl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (9. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Mädl


 Fachgespräche soon in da Puff


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch Simblischer !  

Topic : Bin gespannt auf die Karre.


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs, simbl!


----------



## gruftidrop (10. Februar 2014)

Auch von mir  HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH 
und Gruß auch an den Rest der Familie !
W.


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2014)

Heute ist wieder ein weiteres Teil gekommen 




ich hatte auch vergessen die Bremse zu knipsen 




Die BFO war mir am Enduro zu "oversized".....aber am DHler genau richtig


----------



## boesA_moench (13. Februar 2014)

All Black


----------



## gruftidrop (13. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder ein weiteres Teil gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Aha, durchsichtige Bremsleitungen mit schwarzer Bremsflüssigkeit !


----------



## madre (14. Februar 2014)

Reichen die Flow EX für ein ION 20 ? ( also wenn ich davon ausgeh das das 20er natürlich auch n bissi mehr rangenommen wird )


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2014)

werde ich dann sehn


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Februar 2014)

madre schrieb:


> Reichen die Flow EX für ein ION 20 ? ( also wenn ich davon ausgeh das das 20er natürlich auch n bissi mehr rangenommen wird )


 
Moin, fahre nen altes ION ST mit ner Flow und habe knackige 95 Kilo. Die hält schon seit Ewigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (14. Februar 2014)

klingt ja gut


----------



## NorwegianWood (14. Februar 2014)

Zur ZTR Flow bei artgerechtem Einsatz des ION:

Habe mir dazu auch schon die "Stabilitätsfrage" gestellt - gibt der Markt denn bisher überhaupt Alternativen her, habe da keinen Überblick?

Bei 95kg Belastungstest (ZTR Flow im HR?) sollte die ja schon was wegstecken können, andernorts wird die Stabilität der ZTR Flow bemängelt..

Da hilft wohl wie immer nur eins: Selber testen - dabei viel Spaß


----------



## kephren23 (14. Februar 2014)

So schwer ist der Rainer ja nicht 

Denke das passt schon beim Rainer 



*650B DH Felgen:*

*No Tubes Flow EX  510g*
*Spank Spike Race  505g*
*Spank Subrosa 560g*
*Syntace W35 530g*
*Reverse Dextro 448g*
*Enve DH 520g*
*e*thirteen LG1+ 498g*
*derby rims Heavy Duty 465g (+-10g)*
*light-bicycle DH 450g (+-10g)*
*WTB Frequency Team i25 512g*


----------



## madre (14. Februar 2014)

Spank Subrosa gibts auch als 650B und soll noch etwas stabiler sein als die Flow.
Aber so wie Martin schriebt scheint es eh kein Problem mit der FLOW EX zu sein .


----------



## kephren23 (14. Februar 2014)

Stimmt Subrosa noch, hab ich ja selber .
Obwohl die nicht vom Hersteller für DH angegeben ist.


----------



## mhubig (14. Februar 2014)

Und die WTB Frequency Team i25 650B gibt's auch noch ...

(Ergänzung für @kephren23)
*Gewicht:* 524.54g
*Maulweite:* 25mm
*ERD:* 565mm


----------



## kephren23 (14. Februar 2014)

Hab das mal oben ergänzt, vielleicht kann es ja jemand mal gebrauchen. 
Werde das wenn Zeit ist vielleicht noch mit Gewichten ergänzen.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, fahre nen altes ION ST mit ner Flow und habe knackige 95 Kilo. Die hält schon seit Ewigkeiten.


Hätte ich das mal eher gewusst, dann hätte ich pro Saison nicht eine EX729 zerballert  Naja, die wilden Zeiten sind eh vorbei.


----------



## frabe8378910 (21. Februar 2014)

Moin, was wären "echte" Show-Stopper , das aktuelle ION 20 mit 26" Räder vorne/hinten zu fahren?
Mich interessiert keine Grundsatzdiskussion, sonder nur die Fragestellung ob fundamentale Denkfehler meinerseits dies unmöglich machen.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2014)

Unmöglich ist es nicht!
Vorrausgesetzt das haut mit dem Yoke am Hinterrad hin wovon ich aber ausgehe.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Februar 2014)

@guru39 UND UND?
Gibts schon neue Infos?


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2014)

*Nein!*


----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2014)

why cry cry


----------



## kephren23 (27. Februar 2014)

Na weil es noch nicht da ist!


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2014)

mir war halt danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2014)

ja und warum jetzt?


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2014)

würd gern mal wieder richtig ballern gehen und hab nix.... *schnief*


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

Boxxer WC 650B bestellt


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2014)

Yeah 

Ist die schon offiziell?


----------



## Simbl (4. März 2014)

Glückwunsch das es doch noch mit der Boxxer klappt. Wenn die ne ähnliche Dämfung wie die Pike bekommt wird die bestimmt gut


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Yeah
> 
> Ist die schon offiziell?



jawoll ja....ganz offiziell. Ich bin sogar der erste in D-Land der sie bestellt hat


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2014)

NA hat da jemand nen Insidertip bekommen
Freut mich, der Rahmen sollte ja auch bald kommen, hoffe ich.
Freu mich auf Ostern


----------



## boesA_moench (4. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Boxxer WC 650B bestellt



Ist die den komplett schwarz?


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

jep


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2014)

Ich werd' mir die Tage auch mal wieder ein 20er ordern... Muss mir nur noch die Farbkombi überlegen. 
Hach, immer diese schwierigen Entscheidungen im Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. März 2014)

deshalb wird mainz schwattz


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> deshalb wird mainz schwattz



Jepp, das hat auch was für sich. Leicht, geil und kostenneutral - kann man nix falsch machen 

Unser RAWgnar will mir immer RAW einimpfen... Wie Kalle mal gesagt hat: "Nehmt doch RAW. Ist für mich das günstigste und für euch das leichteste"  auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2014)

RAW ist geil, man kann den Rahmen, mit einfachen Mitteln, immer wieder wie neu aussehen lassen. Aber etwas Farbe sollte man schon ins spiel bringen.

Viel Spaß mit der Bude.
Wann kommt deiner Rainer?
2Wochen?


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2014)




----------



## Timmy35 (18. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wie Kalle mal gesagt hat: "Nehmt doch RAW. Ist für mich das günstigste und für euch das leichteste"  auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen



Das ist ja der Grund, warum ich kein RAW nehme, sehe ich ja überhaupt nicht ein, dass ich für eine Eloxierung bezahle und keine bekomme. Vinc hat mal gesagt, dass es eine Mischkalkulation ist. Also vielen Dank allen RAW-Fahrern, dass ihr meine Elox-Beschichtung mitfinanziert.


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Grund, warum ich kein RAW nehme, sehe ich ja überhaupt nicht ein, dass ich für eine Eloxierung bezahle und keine bekomme. Vinc hat mal gesagt, dass es eine Mischkalkulation ist. Also vielen Dank allen RAW-Fahrern, dass ihr meine Elox-Beschichtung mitfinanziert.



Sehr gerne! Raw ist trotzdem am geilsten , kann man auch mal dran rubbeln ohne das man was kaputt macht .

@guru39 
Hab grad mal in den Produktionsplan geschaut, da steht KW 13, wenns auch nen Frühchen wird dann kommt ehr vielleicht bald .


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2014)

Sooo, Bestellung ist raus 
Jetzt werd ich langsam wieder nervös


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @guru39
> Hab grad mal in den Produktionsplan geschaut, da steht KW 13, wenns auch nen Frühchen wird dann kommt ehr vielleicht bald .



nützt nur nix da ich (noch) keine Gabel hab.....Wixxer kommt erst in 4 Wochen, ca.


----------



## gonzoburg (19. März 2014)

ist eigentlich das ion 20 mit effi auch schon bestellbar? nix auf der hp? geodaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. März 2014)

in manchen Läden kann man das Effi als 0 Serie (Prototyp) bestellen 

Die Geodaten dürften dem normalen 20ger gleichen.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (19. März 2014)

hat schon mal einer eine Probefahrt mit dem effigear Getriebe gemacht?
wie auffällig sind die gangsprünge (positiv/negativ)
Gruß andi


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2014)

Diese Woche sind wieder ein paar Teile "eingeflogen" 




ich glaube das die Fuhre recht leicht wird


----------



## kephren23 (23. März 2014)

yoda39


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. März 2014)

Die große Kassette gefällt mir


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2014)

ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich wirklich ne große Cassette dran bau..... vielseitiger wärs schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. März 2014)

Jupp, dann kann man auch mal kurbeln... Für manche ggf optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig am Downhiller - aber wen interessiert's 
Wollte auch das 1x11 am Helius nachrüsten und dann die 11-36 Kassette aufs ION kloppen.
Ist ja nicht immer ein Shuttle zur Hand...


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2014)

In 2-3  Jahren hab ich bestimmt nen Zivi der mich den Berg hochschiebt.... dann mach ich ne DH Cassette drauf 

Edit...Zivildienst gibt's ja nimma


----------



## gruftidrop (24. März 2014)

Aber immer schön aufpassen, daß er nicht eine der Go Pro"s verstellt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. März 2014)

Ich glaub so einen brauch ich auch... Ich glaube die reichen auch Getränke


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2014)




----------



## guru39 (2. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


>



ich glaub moin kommta de Rahme


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2014)

Uhhhh goil!


----------



## Martin1508 (2. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Uhhhh goil!


 
Ich dachte, du bist arbeiten. Häääää?


----------



## Simbl (2. April 2014)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wann die Boxxer kommt. Laut News ja erst im August. Wenn die Dämpfung so gut geht wie bei der Pike wird sie bestimmt Top!


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2014)

erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2014)

Da issa! Sehr schick. Black is beautiful.


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2014)

ich find ihn Mörderporno


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt wann die Boxxer kommt. Laut News ja erst im August. Wenn die Dämpfung so gut geht wie bei der Pike wird sie bestimmt Top!




Hab nochmal bei Sport Import nachgefragt KW 20 (Mitte Mai) soll sie kommen......trotzdem hart


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. April 2014)

Das neue Ion 20 ist einfach der Oberhammer!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2014)

Schön schwarz ...in der Größe siehts aus wie ein ION 16  

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (3. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal bei Sport Import nachgefragt KW 20 (Mitte Mai) soll sie kommen......trotzdem hart



Und was machst Du bis dahin? Nur auf dem Hinterrad fahren? Du kannst den doch nicht 1 1/2 Monate so liegen lassen.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. April 2014)

Schönes Teil, das ganze Gusset können die auch mal dem Ion 16 spendieren...


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Und was machst Du bis dahin? Nur auf dem Hinterrad fahren?



 Gute Idee 

Im ernst...ich bündele meine Energie und meditiere die Gabel herbei 

in etwa so..




oder ich klau mir eine.....


----------



## Martin1508 (3. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> erster


 
Traumteil! Musste heute deswegen dringend beim Rainer vorbei. Ach so, und wegen der Capri Sonne und der obligatorischen Kippe.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (4. April 2014)

Sabber, wi**, ...


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2014)

haha....die folgen meinem Trend, RH: S


----------



## kephren23 (5. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> haha....die folgen meinem Trend, RH: S



Sicher?
Den Socken nach ist der Fahrer Daniel Jahn, is der so klein?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. April 2014)

Und ne Boxxer hat er auch schon


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sicher?


 
Nicht wirklich...aber da es ja kein echtes Nicolai ist.....


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...aber da es ja kein echtes Nicolai ist.....


Wie nicht echt?, ist es ein Last?


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> also für mich ist ein nicolai ohne gussets am sitzrohr, kein echtes nicolai.


----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2014)

Ahh jmetzt seh ichs auch, Fälschung klar!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. April 2014)

blasphemie! 

Schnell ein Ion Unser 

ION unser, das du bist im Radkeller,
Geheiligt werde dein Name.
Dein Federweg komme.
Deine Schnelligkeit geschehe,
wie am SK also auch auf der HZ.
Unser täglich Speed gib uns heute.
Und vergib uns unsere Stürze,
wie auch wir vergeben unseren Doubles.
Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung,
sondern erlöse uns von den Lycras.
Denn dein ist der Downhill und der Antritt und die Kette rechts in Ewigkeit.
Amen.

(Stammt von meinem Vereinskollesch Morti, aus 2009)


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2014)




----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2014)

Wirklich sehr, sehr geil der Rahmen.

Ich würde es ganz schwarz versuchen, also auch keine andersfarbigen Decals etc.


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich würde es ganz schwarz versuchen, also auch keine andersfarbigen Decals etc.



Das ist der Plan, leider geht das aber nicht zu 100% da die Gabel etwas Gold an sich hat.


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2014)

main(z) halbes Hähnchen


----------



## NorwegianWood (29. April 2014)

Bis auf's Goldkettchen und die Sattelklemme TOP!!
Die verursacht bei mir immer bedingungslosen Würgreiz 

Schon Probegewheeliet??


----------



## Simbl (29. April 2014)

Wird Zeit das die Gawwel kommt. Wenn nicht, ich verleih gerne ne 26" 888  für täglich nen Fuffi. Null Problemo  Ne Tagesration Kephren Bolognese tuts aber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2014)

Die neuen Boxxer sollen doch nächste Woche kommen, was ich gehört habe.


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Bis auf's Goldkettchen und die Sattelklemme TOP!!
> Die verursacht bei mir immer bedingungslosen Würgreiz
> 
> Schon Probegewheeliet??




Das Goldkettchen ist Pflichtprogramm bei mir.... soll ja ne Ludenkarre werden...und ein bisschen würgen muss ein Lude ja auch


----------



## NorwegianWood (30. April 2014)




----------



## guru39 (30. April 2014)

so in etwa


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> main(z) halbes Hähnchen



Kein Gussets am Sitzrohr. 

Wahrscheinlich hast du eine billige China-Kopie.


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2014)

Bolognese an die macht!
Wir werden es als neues Zahlungsmittel einführen .

Sieht schon mal geil aus Rainer, die goldene kette wird gut zum gabelschriftzug passen!


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Kein Gussets am Sitzrohr.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hast du eine billige China-Kopie.




 ich habs befüchtet 




kephren23 schrieb:


> Bolognese an die macht!
> Wir werden es als neues Zahlungsmittel einführen .



ich zieh mir gleich ne Portion rein, sehr sehr geil  

Nochmal danke dafür


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. April 2014)

Ich weiss ist hart.


----------



## gruftidrop (30. April 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> [/QUOTE
> ]
> Kommt exakt hin. Es fehlt nur die Go Pro !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. April 2014)

Du meinst die Go Pro's


----------



## gruftidrop (30. April 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Du meinst die Go Pro's


  Ja klar, gibt es ja nur im Paket.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich zieh mir gleich ne Portion rein, sehr sehr geil
> 
> Nochmal danke dafür


Seht gern! Handgemacht eben.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Mai 2014)

Wird geil der Hobel!! Freu mich schon auf fertige Bilder mit der "Gabbel"


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Mai 2014)

Apropos Gabbel... Meine ist da  (nur der Rest fehlt noch  )


----------



## der-gute (6. Mai 2014)

boah ich will auch einen 650B Downhiller
am besten mit Effi und Gates


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Apropos Gabbel... Meine ist da  (nur der Rest fehlt noch  )



Gute Teilewahl!


----------



## kephren23 (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


>




me too....


----------



## kephren23 (12. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> me too....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2014)

Runde Bier?
Wär' am Start!


----------



## kephren23 (12. Mai 2014)

Bin ich dabei, hab auch schon angerichtet .

Heute mal Lager aus Budweis


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Mai 2014)

Boah, bin dabei! Heute Geschäftsessen in Ettlingen. Erst sehr guten Riesling, dann Gin Tonic (Monkey 47 und Thomas) und jetzt Bier. Geht noch was?

Grüße


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Mai 2014)

Um die Uhrzeit ging bei mir nix mehr 
Wenn die neuen Moppeds hier fahrtüchtig sind müsste man mal einen gemeinsamen Ausritt ansetzen. Mit anschließendem Belohnungsbier. 

Mein Rahmen bekommt kurzfristig noch ne andere Farbe, denke ich kann ihn bald abholen. 

So ein paar Aufkleber sind noch unterwegs, Teile müssten auch die Woche noch kommen. Nur die Felgen haben ne sehr weite Anreise und Speichen brauch ich noch...


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal bei Sport Import nachgefragt KW 20 (Mitte Mai) soll sie kommen......trotzdem hart




Der Liefertermin der Wix.....ähm Boxxer hat sich grade auf KW 33 verschoben


----------



## Simbl (14. Mai 2014)

Dühha, Mitte August. Probier doch mal obs Laufrad in die alte 888 reinpasst  10-20 ml 10W Öl in die Zugstufenseite dann geht die auch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Mai 2014)

Dann bestell halt ne 380 oder sowas...


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Liefertermin der Wix.....ähm Boxxer hat sich grade auf KW 33 verschoben



Boah, das ist krass!


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann bestell halt ne 380 oder sowas...



done.


----------



## der-gute (14. Mai 2014)

Yeah!!!

Ich will ein Ion20Effi mit Reach 465 und MZ 380/Moto


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Dühha, Mitte August. Probier doch mal obs Laufrad in die alte 888 reinpasst  10-20 ml 10W Öl in die Zugstufenseite dann geht die auch wieder.



Habs Laufrad mal reingebaut.....passt sogar... will aber keine Gabel von 2006..


----------



## Simbl (14. Mai 2014)

Die soll doch nur bis August drinne bleiben. Mir wärs egal. Und optisch isse ja ganz frisch.


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2014)

jetzt ises zu spät, hab ja schon bestellt.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2014)

Kw 33 
 haste jetzt ne andere geordert?


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2014)

jup... wird ne MZ 380. Sollte morgen da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (14. Mai 2014)

Ja hat sich ne Marzocchi 380 bestellt. Sicher auch ne klasse Gabel


----------



## Simbl (14. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> jup... wird ne MZ 380. Sollte morgen da sein.



Dann willste am Sonntag bestimmt nach Beerfelden oder net


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Dann willste am Sonntag bestimmt nach Beerfelden oder net



schau mer mal


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2014)

Na cool, dann sehen wa die bude ja wahrscheinlich morgen endlich.

Dann kanns losgehen


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na cool, dann sehen wa die bude ja wahrscheinlich morgen endlich.



Das glaube ich nicht, hab da was besonderes vor und keine "0815" Ladenbilder


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, hab da was besonderes vor und keine "0815" Ladenbilder



, okay dann aber übermorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (14. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub das war ne gute Wahl mit der Gabel  
Neben der Funktion wird's bestimmt auch gut aussehen!


----------



## Simbl (14. Mai 2014)

Ich denk die neue Boxxer wird aber auch klasse. Die Dämpfung der Pike geht super. Noch nie ne bessere RS gefahren


----------



## boesA_moench (14. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> jup... wird ne MZ 380. Sollte morgen da sein.



MZ 380 ist ein geniales Teil  bin auf deinen ersten Bericht gespannt


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich glaub das war ne gute Wahl mit der Gabel
> Neben der Funktion wird's bestimmt auch gut aussehen!



Schön finde ich die Gabel nicht. Aber was solls


----------



## kephren23 (15. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schön finde ich die Gabel nicht. Aber was solls


na wenn die Boxxer da ist kommt die doch ehh rein Das Goldkettchen muss ja passen.


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe fertig...15,58Kg


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2014)

mein Stuhlgang  war heut kleiner...


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2014)

Ungewöhnlich für dich. Normalerweise ist ja bei dir immer alles XXL


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2014)

groß war er, aber so groß wie deiner auch wieder nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2014)

wusst ichs doch


----------



## Simbl (15. Mai 2014)

Wollt eben nen Spy Shot durchs Schaufenster machen aber da hat wohl einer vorgesorgt und das Bike versteckt


----------



## kephren23 (15. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wollt eben nen Spy Shot durchs Schaufenster machen aber da hat wohl einer vorgesorgt und das Bike versteckt


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wollt eben nen Spy Shot durchs Schaufenster machen aber da hat wohl einer vorgesorgt und das Bike versteckt



Habs nicht versteckt, sondern zum knipsen mitgenommen 









hab mal meine alten Tiogas angeschraubt, weil die A-Flat´s nicht lieferbar sind.












bissel Farbe muss dann doch sein


----------



## kephren23 (16. Mai 2014)

sehr sehr nice


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2014)

Ein geiles Geschoss!!


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2014)

Alter!

Du willst dich mit aller Macht an mir bereichern?

Ich bin schweissnass...


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. Mai 2014)

Zum Glück haben wir im Brandenburgischen kein entsprechendes Gelände. puh meine Ehe ist gerettet 

@ der Gute

Du wünschst Dir also einen unhilfreich Knopp?


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Mai 2014)

Rainer! Ein Traum. Viel Spass damit.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Mai 2014)

Bis auf die Bremse sehr, sehr gut !


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> @ der-gute
> 
> Du wünschst Dir also einen unhilfreich Knopp?



what?

ich will so ein Geschoss!


----------



## gruftidrop (16. Mai 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wollt eben nen Spy Shot durchs Schaufenster machen aber da hat wohl einer vorgesorgt und das Bike versteckt


  Ätsch, ich bin schon damit rumgerollt !
Das Teil würde mir auch Spass machen.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Mai 2014)

Sehr hübsch!!!


----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2014)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Ätsch, ich bin schon damit rumgerollt !
> Das Teil würde mir auch Spass machen.



Doppelätsch, bin eben auch damit rumgerollert


----------



## gruftidrop (16. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt total verwirrt.


ACHTUNG IRONIE:
Wieso kommt kein Kommentar zu den Spacern?
Auch die Lenkerstopfen gehen ungestraft durch.
Bin ich noch im IBC - Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2014)

Warum die Spacer passen doch....abgesehen von der Farbe tsss
Aber der Rest ist so schön das das einfah überblendet wird 

G.


----------



## gruftidrop (16. Mai 2014)

So muss es wohl sein.


----------



## US. (17. Mai 2014)

Durfte das Geschoss am Freitag schon mal proberollen. Glaube das ist schon ein brutales Bügeleisen und teuflisch leicht. Die MZ ist genau richtig dafür.

Da bekommen selbst ich als überzeugter Endurist Lust auf nen Downhiller.

Rainer; viel Spass beim Einsauen und vielen Dank für den schnellen und professionellen Lagerservice bei meinem Ion,

Uwe


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Mai 2014)

US. schrieb:


> Rainer; viel Spass beim Einsauen und vielen Dank für den schnellen und professionellen Lagerservice bei meinem Ion,
> 
> Uwe



Ja, der Rainer sollte sich auf Lagerwechsel spezialisieren. Sowohl das Helius als auch das ION laufen nach seiner Heldentat wieder wie ne EINS!


----------



## kephren23 (18. Mai 2014)

@guru39 
und wie fährt es sich? oder biste noch nich?


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2014)

Kurzfassung, Hammer 

Video, Bilder und Bericht folgen noch.


----------



## raschaa (19. Mai 2014)

Krasss Rainer 
gewicht ist mal ne ansage... MM in SG oder DH?


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Krasss Rainer
> gewicht ist mal ne ansage... MM in SG oder DH?




Is der SG. Ich muss aber auch zugeben das es jetzt nicht mehr 15,58kg wiegt sondern 15,73kg. Die 15,58kg wog es mit den Acros A-Flat SL, es musste aber etwas mit mehr Auflagefläche ran und da sind im Moment die bleischweren Tiogas genau richtig.
Gewicht kann man aber noch ordentlich einsparen.... wenn man das möchte.


----------



## WODAN (19. Mai 2014)

Fette Kiste, Guru!


----------



## kephren23 (19. Mai 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Krasss Rainer
> gewicht ist mal ne ansage... MM in SG oder DH?


Ach du lebst auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (19. Mai 2014)

Simbl ist natürlich gestern auch 2 Runden im Bikepark mit dem neuen Ion 20 gefahren.

Meine Empfehlung:

Geht nicht zum Pufftreffen da die Gefahr besteht das Nicolai ein Probebike mit dabei hat. Wenn ja, nehmt schonmal das passende Kleingeld mit


----------



## Zaskar01 (19. Mai 2014)

So damit ist klar. Ich komme nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (19. Mai 2014)

Simbl will nur das ganze Bier für sich!


----------



## Simbl (19. Mai 2014)

Ich zieh mir grat ein Berliner Bären Bräu rein. Muß mich ja schonmal auf das ein oder andere Mitbringsel einstellen.


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> .. und der erste Fahrbericht wird auch schon mit Hochspannung erwartet!
> 
> Ich frage mich wie sich dein neues Schiff(chen) so im Vergleich zum alten Ion 20 oder 18 verhält .. selbst in Rahmengröße S sollte da ja ein deutlicher (Längen)Unterschied sein!?
> 
> Glückwunsch zur MZ und viel Spaß bei Aufbau/Bildersession/Erstbesteigung




So, wie gewünscht, ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Kapitänslogbuch 

1.) Geo:
Mein Ion 18 war bisher das Maß der Dinge, wobei mir das Deck immer einen Tick zu kurz war. Das Ion 20 fühlt sich für mich perfekt an. Laufruhe und Wendigkeit sind exakt ausbalanciert und vermitteln immer viel Sicherheit!




2.) Fahrwerk:
Bug und Heck harmonieren sehr sehr gut zusammen und ergeben einen ausgewogenen Gesamteindruck.
Da ich meine Boote bisher immer mit einem eher straffen Setup gefahren bin, musste ich mich erst ein wenig an die softe Abstimmung gewöhnen. Wenn der Seegang richtig rau wird Schluckt die alte Jolle aber alles brav weg und man fühlt sich Pudelwohl...nie wieder Seekrank 





3.) Laufradgröße:
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, merke ich da keinen Unterschied. Es kommen so viele positiven Eindrücke zusammen - mein Popometer ist komplett überfordert. Das Schiffchen liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Wasser und gerät nie aus dem Ruder.




4.) Bergauf:
Ja richtig… Bergauf. Unseren Hausberg, den Königstuhl mit seinen 565 Hm, bin ich damit ohne Probleme hochgeschippert und wenn die 10 Gänge nicht ausreichen kommt der 11te (Schieben) zum Einsatz.

5.)Airtime:
Abheben....wohlfühlen 






Fazit:
Alles richtig gemacht Nicolai


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

.....aber euer Königstuhl hat echt 565Hms???????....Sicher das da kein Alkohol im Spiel war   

G.


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2014)

ÜNN. HD liegt bei schon bei 120 Hm. Hatte zum Schluss aber 650 Hm aufm Tacho


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> ÜNN. HD liegt bei schon bei 120 Hm. Hatte zum Schluss aber 650 Hm aufm Tacho




Ah ÜNN ...HD steht also unter Wasser wenn die Polkappen schmelzen  Mein Haus steht auf 560Hms ÜNN, also theoretisch bei euch oben, aber bei mir unten 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (21. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (22. Mai 2014)

Na, dann, wünsche ich mal immer schön 'ne handbreit Wasser unnerm Kiel  besser noch 'ne armeslänge Luft unnerm dredlaacher


----------



## Zaskar01 (22. Mai 2014)

Wünsch ihm lieber einen Rettungsring. Als ob ihr Bergbewohner länger als 50 m oder 10 sek schwimmen könnt.


----------



## raschaa (22. Mai 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Wünsch ihm lieber einen Rettungsring. ...


Selbstverständlich... aus purem Gold natürlich... obwohl, dass wäre eher etwas für den Kollegen @kephren23


----------



## Zaskar01 (22. Mai 2014)

Hauptsache nicht aus Fett


----------



## fruchtmoose (22. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## kephren23 (22. Mai 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich... aus purem Gold natürlich... obwohl, dass wäre eher etwas für den Kollegen @kephren23


Gold? Wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube ER ist da 
und ICH bin nicht daheim


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2014)

JO, er ist bei mir 
habe mich noch nicht getraut rein zu schauen... obwohl, ich könnte es ja mal an die waage hängen


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich glaube ER ist da
> und ICH bin nicht daheim




 
Sehen will!


----------



## fruchtmoose (27. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2014)

uuuund Sepp, soll ichs auspacken und mal ablichten?


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2014)

Frag net....mach


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Mai 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> uuuund Sepp, soll ichs auspacken und mal ablichten?


Jo, pack ihn aus 
Bin immer noch in Italien


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2014)

TaDaaaa,









3,85kg sagt Dr. Kern...


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2014)

Das wurde aber auch Zeit. Meine Finger sind schon ganz wund vom vielen F5 drücken 

Geilomat


----------



## der-gute (27. Mai 2014)

BÄM

is das ein regulärer L Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (27. Mai 2014)

Kommt gut!


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2014)

Ist M mit kurzem sitzrohr


----------



## der-gute (27. Mai 2014)

Ion 20 in M zum DH für Dich???


----------



## gonzoburg (27. Mai 2014)

guro, mann liest in div. magazinen, dass das ion 16 27, 5 und 20 27, 5 eher zu straffe hinterbauten haben. kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Mai 2014)

Für mich 

Ach was freu ich mich!!! Muss die Kiste bald mal abholen


----------



## kephren23 (27. Mai 2014)

Sehr nice 

Es haben doch jetzt alle ION20 (bis auf das XL) nen kurzes Sitzrohr


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Mai 2014)

Ja, nur das XL Modell hat das Gusset am Sitzrohr.
Ich habe bei dem Rahmen in M anstelle 55 mm Überstand lediglich 40 mm gewählt.

Bin auch mal gespannt, wie die Farbe in echt rüber kommt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Mai 2014)

^^^ die 3,85 Kg sind übrigens inkl. Steuersatz und dem Metallstück - ein geiler Wert finde ich.


----------



## fruchtmoose (28. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Mai 2014)

1,80 m


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Mai 2014)

Endlich habe ich das gute Stück bei mir daheim und ich muss sagen: Er ist noch viel geiler als gedacht!!! Eine obergeile Kiste hat Nicolai da gebaut!!! Respekt 





















Hier sieht man den Farbeffekt eigentlich am besten:





Entgegen des normalen "SYG" Farbtons, welcher direkt auf der RAW Rahmen kommt, ist mein Rahmen vorab glasperlgestrahlt worden. Dadurch ergibt sich dieser (früchterlich geile) Metallikeffekt 

So sah er vor dem Pulvern aus:


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Mai 2014)

Boah, du Drecksack! Ist das Dingen geil. Selbst in perlgestrahlt sah es schon super aus. Allzeit gute Fahrt.

Grüße


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Mai 2014)

Mega Farbe!!!!!!

Das Blau ist nicht so meins zum Grün, bau mal schnelle auf


----------



## hoschi2007 (30. Mai 2014)

Sieht ja mal richtig gut aus!

Irgendwie verstehe ich es aber nicht so ganz mit der Farbe:
Hast du ihn RAW bestellt, dann strahlen lasssen und dann für die Lackierung wieder zu N geschickt?
Ist das dieses normale "SYG" in grün - halt nur vorher gestrahlt?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Mai 2014)

^ Hat alles N gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise wird drunter Chrom gepulvert um den Farbeffekt zu bekommen aber da es schwerer wird wird die Oberfläche vom Rahmen nochmal behandelt und siebt ja auch echt scharf aus.


----------



## kephren23 (30. Mai 2014)

Sehr geil!


----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2014)

Finds auch super


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. Mai 2014)

Absolut.
Ist jemandem bekannt, ob es in Zukunft auch noch andere Lasur-Farben gibt ? ( Bei dem orangenen Effi 16 bin ich mir nicht sicher,könnte auch Pulver sein ).


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Mai 2014)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Absolut.
> Ist jemandem bekannt, ob es in Zukunft auch noch andere Lasur-Farben gibt ? ( Bei dem orangenen Effi 16 bin ich mir nicht sicher,könnte auch Pulver sein ).


 
Ist normal Pulver. Keine Lasur. Hab es gestern live gesehen.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Mai 2014)

Danke Leute 

Nicolai hat schon mehrere Farben getestet. Rot und orange geht noch als "Lasur" (Pulver ohne Grundierung). Blau und grün halten wohl nicht richtig (wobei gerade das grün richtig pornös aussah). Ist also nicht nur eine Frage der Optik, sondern auch der Haltbarkeit! Ggf kommt ja bald noch mehr  Wäre auf jeden Fall cool.

Das rot ist relativ nah am orange dran (Musterbilder in meinem Fotoalbum). Beide nicht so extrem durchscheinend, wie das syg. Die effigear teambikes müssten meines Wissens nach orange semipermeable sein.


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2014)

geil Seppo 

Kommst du zum Pufftreffen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> geil Seppo
> 
> Kommst du zum Pufftreffen?



Danke!!

Da hätt' ich schon ordentlich Bock drauf! Bin am Start!!


----------



## raschaa (2. Juni 2014)

OMG , erzähl das ja nicht deiner frau


----------



## mhubig (3. Juni 2014)

@Sepprheingauner Man man man ... Fett Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2014)

Mal was anderes!

Simbl und ich sind am Sonntag in Winterberg, hat noch wer Lust mit zu gehen?


----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2014)

Wann fahrt ihr los?

Komm erst um 7:30 aus der Nacht

Auch noch Montag?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Juni 2014)

Können wir so ein gemeinsames Rasen noch mal wiederholen, wenn mein Bock fertig ist? Hätte Bock drauf!

Am WE bin ich erstmal 4 Tage Enduro im Elsass machen.


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr los?
> 
> Komm erst um 7:30 aus der Nacht
> 
> Auch noch Montag?



Am Sa. nach Puffschluss. Eventuell auch noch Montag, das hängt aber vom Simbl ab.

Tschad Seppo.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Juni 2014)

Haut rein und macht paar Fotos


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juni 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes!
> 
> Simbl und ich sind am Sonntag in Winterberg, hat noch wer Lust mit zu gehen?



Alter! Is nich dein Ernst. Is ja praktisch bei mit ums Eck. Red mit meiner Holden und melde mich nochmal. Gruss


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juni 2014)

Passt!

Wann seid ihr da?

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2014)

Subbi Maddin, freu mich auf dich 

Wir werden am Samstag zwischen 1600-1800 auf dem Campingplatz aufschlagen.


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich war gerade letztes wie bei den dirtmasters und hatte beschlossen, dass ich da bald wieder mal zum fahren hin muss. Aber gleich das nächste wie schon wieder  Und nächstes we ist schon wieder das Festival in Willingen. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2014)

Geil!
Ich komm So Mittag nach, wenn ihr bis Mo bleibt

Yeah!


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juni 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Subbi Maddin, freu mich auf dich
> 
> Wir werden am Samstag zwischen 1600-1800 auf dem Campingplatz aufschlagen.



Okay, muss Samstag Grillen. Werde zur Abwechslung aber mal nicht Saufen sondern Sonntag um 08.30 Uhr im Auto sitzen. Bin dann gegen 10.00 in Winterberg. Geile Sache das.

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade letztes wie bei den dirtmasters und hatte beschlossen, dass ich da bald wieder mal zum fahren hin muss. Aber gleich das nächste wie schon wieder  Und nächstes we ist schon wieder das Festival in Willingen. Mal schauen.


wäre geil wenn du auch kommen würdest 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Okay, muss Samstag Grillen. Werde zur Abwechslung aber mal nicht Saufen sondern Sonntag um 08.30 Uhr im Auto sitzen. Bin dann gegen 10.00 in Winterberg. Geile Sache das.
> 
> Gruss



wir werden Sa. auch grillen...... und saufen


----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2014)

Ihr Pixxer!

Ich werd Samstag Abend arbeiten...


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. Juni 2014)

... vor der Bar!


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2014)

t





der-gute schrieb:


> Ihr Pixxer!
> 
> Ich werd Samstag Abend arbeiten...



 hätt´s halt was g´scheits g´lernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (4. Juni 2014)

Da Simbl schaut erst mal obs Bier schmeckt, dann kanns sein das mer erst Montag heimfahre


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ihr Pixxer!
> 
> Ich werd Samstag Abend arbeiten...


Was arbeitest du am SamstagAbend


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Juni 2014)

Pennt ihr auf dem Campingplatz oder hab ihr ein Zimmer?


----------



## Simbl (4. Juni 2014)

Wir haben nen Zeltplatz von Samstag bis Montag. Samstag kommen wir nicht mehr zum fahren da wir erst zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr in Winterberg ankommen. Sonntag fahren wir dann bis der Park zumacht (17.30) . Je nachdem wie es dann Wetter und Lust mäßig ausschaut bleiben wir dann noch bis Montag früh/mittag


----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2014)

dann sollte ich also Sonntag frühzeitig anreisen, wenn ihr am Montag nimmer fahren wollt.
Montag wäre mein Hauptfahrtag, da Sonntag Anreise aus Stuggi plus zwei Nachtdienste in den Knochen.

Wenn wir Montag den Tag noch fahren, komm ich gewies


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juni 2014)

Moin Männers,

geiles Geballer am Sonntag. Leichten Muskelkater am Montag. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juni 2014)

Dachte schon ihr habt es übertieben und liegt alle im Koma


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> geiles Geballer am Sonntag. Leichten Muskelkater am Montag. Hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> ...



Absolut


----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2014)

Ich war am Mo Abend in den Weinbergen...hätt fast gekotzt


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juni 2014)

Weswegen?

Wein? Trauben? Weinbergschnecken mit Knoblauch? Wandern? Oder alles zusammen?

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2014)

37° und Puls 174 bergauf...kenn ich so nicht


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2014)

ich finde das Gewicht recht akzeptabel..... für ein Nicoblei


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juni 2014)

und dann auch noch mit den großen Rädern


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2014)

ja ja....diese großen Laufräder....die wiegen und wiegen...Tonnen..


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juni 2014)

haste die Reifen mit na Zahnbürtse geputzt oder haste vorher andere gefahren?

Sind so sauber im Gegensatz zum Rest.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Juni 2014)

Wundert mich eh, dass die Magic Mary noch drauf sind. Der Rainer hat nämlich in Winterberg bei staubigen Bedingungen amtlich abgekotzt.

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> und dann auch noch mit den großen Rädern



Ja bei der Kindergröße siehts aus wie ein 29Zöller 
Aber echt leicht 

G.


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> haste die Reifen mit na Zahnbürtse geputzt oder haste vorher andere gefahren?
> 
> Sind so sauber im Gegensatz zum Rest.



Ne...sind neue Schlappen. Da ich im Moment kein Tourenrad mehr habe und das Moppelchen (Fat Baik) beim örtlichen Buchhändler im Schaufenster steht musste das Ion leichter und flinker werden. Verbaut hab ich jetzt die Magic Mary Snake Skin.
Fährt sich jetzt agil wie ein Enduro 




Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh, dass die Magic Mary noch drauf sind. Der Rainer hat nämlich in Winterberg bei staubigen Bedingungen amtlich abgekotzt.
> 
> Grüße



Mittlerweile denke ich das nicht die Reifen sondern eine zu schnelle Highspeed Zugstufe schuld waren.
Der Reifen ansich ist Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. Juni 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne...sind neue Schlappen. Da ich im Moment kein Tourenrad mehr habe und das Moppelchen (Fat Baik) beim örtlichen Buchhändler im Schaufenster steht musste das Ion leichter und flinker werden. Verbaut hab ich jetzt die Magic Mary Snake Skin.
> Fährt sich jetzt agil wie ein Enduro
> 
> 
> ...



Big Enduro, die neue Sparte. 


Cool mit den Reifen, werde mir auch mal einen für Vorn besorgen . dann fährt sich meins wie ein DH-Bike.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2014)

Vorne HR II, hinten DHR II als 29" bei staubtrockenem Waldboden...

SUPER!

PS: Schwalbe sucks


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2014)

den HR II hatte ich mal aufm 18er...bin nicht damit zurecht gekommen.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2014)

Dann fahr Minion!

Vorne 42a oder MaxxGrip, hinten 60a oder MaxxTerra.

Eigentlich der Trockenreifen!


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann fahr Minion!
> 
> Vorne 42a oder MaxxGrip, hinten 60a oder MaxxTerra.
> 
> Eigentlich der Trockenreifen!


 
 Habe den Minion als Super Tacky tubeless auf dem Downhiller. Wenn es trocken ist, die absolute Macht. Bin noch nie nen besseren Reifen gefahren.

Grüße


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. August 2014)

Es wird Zeit, diesen thread mal wieder nach vorne zu holen. Ein paar Fotos meinerseits stehen noch aus 
























Danke an @Schneckenreiter für die Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (4. August 2014)

Habe von dir nichts anderes erwartet. Topp Aufbau. Gruss


----------



## fruchtmoose (4. August 2014)

-


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. August 2014)

Erstmal werden die N-Boliden aufgebaut (da sind sie noch so sauber wie oben). 

Dann werden sie ihrem Einsatzzweck entsprechend bewegt. 

...und liebgehabt werden sie immer, ob in der Werkstatt, auf der Strecke oder in der Luft  (in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten)


----------



## mhubig (4. August 2014)

Man man man ... Porno!


----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2014)

Sehr schicker Hobel!


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2014)

sehr geil Sepp


----------



## boesA_moench (4. August 2014)

Perfekt... besser geht kaum  

...ein 20er ist ebenfalls mein großes Ziel... komm nur net ins Puff zum bestellen


----------



## Simbl (4. August 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Perfekt... besser geht kaum  ein 20er ist ebenfalls mein großes Ziel... komm nur net ins Puff zum bestellen



Wird bestimmt wieder ein cooles Bike. Welche Farbe schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## boesA_moench (4. August 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt wieder ein cooles Bike. Welche Farbe schwebt dir denn vor?



bin noch schwankend  RAW/BLACK oder RAW... bei Elox habe ich gerade nur BLACK im Kopf, evt. auch Pulver


----------



## Würfelbrecher (4. August 2014)

Sehr geil, das Radl vom Sepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, diesen thread mal wieder nach vorne zu holen. Ein paar Fotos meinerseits stehen noch aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super Rad ....etz aber ab in diese Sandgrube damit 

G.


----------



## schnubbi81 (4. August 2014)

Goil Sepp,
hasse ma Gewischt getscheggt?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. August 2014)

Danke Leute!! Freut mich sehr!!!

Jetzt hätt' ich endlich auch mal wieder Bock auf ein N-Treffen in einem Park. Das ist in letzter Zeit (aufgrund Zeit- und DH-Bock Mangel etwas kurz gekommen).

@schnubbi81: Die Waage ist braverweise bei 14,95 stehen geblieben. 
@LB Jörg: Die Sandgrube (eigentlich Quarzitbruch  ) ist wirklich bald mal dran. Ich wäre da nicht der erste.


----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2014)

Ich hätte echt gedacht das es so ziemlich genau wie mein ION16 wiegen würde, was is denn so schwer daran?
LRS?
Was wiegt die Gabel 2800?

Bis auf die Bremsen wirklich nen toller Hobel.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. August 2014)

Neee, da hätte ich jetzt nicht im Traum drauf spekuliert dein ION 16 gewichtsmößig zu unterbieten. Du hast ja noch nicht mal Lack  Was wiegt denn dein (geiles) 16er überhaupt?

Ich denke es summiert sich halt so ein bischen bei den Teilen. Gabel (2.750g) schwerer als deine Singlecrown, Rahmen an sich ja auch, Reifen vor allem! Hier mal was, da mal was. Gewicht war mir zwar schon wichtig, aber nicht die höchste Priorität. Halten muss es auch, etwas optisch passen, Preis-Leistung... gehört alles dazu.

Bin gewichtsmäßig zufrieden, irgendwas unter 16 kg hätte mir generell auch gereicht. Ist jetzt 1 kg weniger als das ION 18, welches ich vorher hatte.


----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2014)

Ahh okay in meinem Kopf hatte ich grad das Powder nicht mit bedacht.
Ja okay Gabel und Rahmen, aber Reifen hab ich doch die gleichen, seit dem Magic Mary vorn ist es auch 32g schwerer geworden .

Mir war das Gewicht auch nicht wichtig, muss man halt fitter werden  hat bis heute nicht geklappt.

Meins wiegt 14,49 + 32g 

*EDIT:*
Achso du hast ja 27,5


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. August 2014)

Was wiegen denn Deine Reifen? Ich glaube du hast die Evo Version mit 780-800 g. Die hab' ich auch auf dem Enduro.
Auf dem 20iger sind die Super Gravity (die haben so ein SG Emblem drauf). Die wiegen ca 1050 g. (ist irgendwie gerade etwas kompliziert bei Schwalbe)

Bei dem fitter werden bin ich dabei


----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2014)

Jo ich hab die EVO, aber so schwer ist das nicht bei Schwalbe, EVO=Silber Decal SG=Goldenes Decal, sah nur so Silber aus bei dir, aber wenn man genau hinschaut dann siht man das es Gold ist, hast aber auch noch die alte Version.

Aber was ich sagen muss, der Magic Marry ist nen geiler Reifen, rollt vorne nich fühlbar schlechter wie der Hans Dampf aber hat dafür wesentlich mehr Grip


----------



## Martin1508 (5. August 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Perfekt... besser geht kaum
> 
> ...ein 20er ist ebenfalls mein großes Ziel... komm nur net ins Puff zum bestellen



Kann man auch telefonisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArthurBishop (5. August 2014)

schönes teil. steinbruch in stephanshausen?




Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, diesen thread mal wieder nach vorne zu holen. Ein paar Fotos meinerseits stehen noch aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. August 2014)

Gut erkannt


----------



## ArthurBishop (5. August 2014)

katzensprung entfernt von dir


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2014)

Heute...

Police Control


----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2014)

Hör mir auf mit Polizeikontrollen


----------



## raschaa (15. August 2014)

ist das die Style-Polizei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. September 2014)

Net mainz 

Full Metal  









Low Key 








Mit Laufrädas 








Uffbabba


----------



## Martin1508 (23. September 2014)

Ein Traum!!!

Das Beste...... ES IST MEINS. Yeah haw!


----------



## kephren23 (23. September 2014)

gold oder silber decals?


----------



## Martin1508 (23. September 2014)

Gold. Ertsmal als Versuch. Mal schauen, wie es mit den goldenen Teilen der Saint harmoniert.

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2014)

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. September 2014)

Geiler Hobel! Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen und noch mehr Spaß beim ballern


----------



## Martin1508 (24. September 2014)

Wie gefällt euch das denn mit den goldenen Decals? Ich bin mir noch nicht wirklich sicher. Evtl. doch ganz schwarz?

Grüße


----------



## Zaskar01 (24. September 2014)

Gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2014)

Die Bilder sind recht dunkel und mein Bildschirm auch. Drum kann man des ohne Tagfeslichtbilder nicht wirklich sagen.

G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (24. September 2014)

Schönes Mountenbeik, mir gefällts mit dem güldenen Schriftzug ! Restliche Anbauteile in schwarz ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (24. September 2014)

Jap! Form follows function. Saint, Syntace, Flow EX mit Acros, e thirteen und wahrscheinlich FOX 40 weil Rock Shox zu blöde ist.


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2014)

Gold is geil


----------



## Simbl (24. September 2014)

Ja lass mal gold, hab dein Rahmen vorhin befingert und für gut befunden


----------



## fruchtmoose (24. September 2014)




----------



## Martin1508 (24. September 2014)

Naja, das geht ja noch. Ich hab deins schon geritten. Gibt es eigentlich Cockhold bei Baiks? Nur so ne These!


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Naja, das geht ja noch. Ich hab deins schon geritten. Gibt es eigentlich Cockhold bei Baiks? Nur so ne These!


 du bist verrückt. Schaut dann das Bike oder der Fahrer zu? 
Will auch gar nicht wissen was der Simbl da heimlich mit deinem Rahmen gemacht hat


----------



## Martin1508 (26. September 2014)

So, ich hoffe, das Konzept ist zu erkennen.















Bessere Fotos kommen noch. Aber jetzt schon ne geile Kiste. Freue mich auf den ersten Ausritt!

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2014)




----------



## Zaskar01 (26. September 2014)

Hat Guru wieder einen schön Rahmen aus dem vollen gedengelt 


Zum Glück ist es nicht wieder ein Puky geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2014)

So, Ihr Drecksäck! Hier isses. Bessere Bilder kommen.








Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (27. September 2014)

Hammer 

Obwohl den goldene Kette perfekt passen würde


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. September 2014)

Die Fox macht in den neuen Ion - Dank fettem Unterrohr - auch einen richtig genialen, stimmigen Eindruck! Schön geworden


----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2014)

Jap! Ich war echt am Zweifeln aber unterm Strich wars ne gute Entscheidung. Die Fox passt wirklich gut. Gruss


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2014)

geil geworden


----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2014)

Hab den Rahmen und die Laufräder ja auch vom geilen Händler! 

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2014)

Moin, ich habe euch ja Fotos versprochen. Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse von meiner Beauty:


----------



## st3ncil (27. September 2014)

wäre die stealth fox 40 nicht was?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2014)

Bassst so  

G.


----------



## trailterror (27. September 2014)

Heisses gerät


----------



## boesA_moench (27. September 2014)

So würde ich das Teil sofort nehmen


----------



## xMARTINx (27. September 2014)

Schaut gut aus bis auf die 40, find die zu fett fürs Ion


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. September 2014)

Geile Bilder  

So, jetzt nimm das Teil mal unter die Sporen!!! 

Ich würd auch gern mal wieder


----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus bis auf die 40, find die zu fett fürs Ion



Ich hab es auch gedacht. Boxxer war First Wish aber jetzt, wo ich es real sehe, ist die Fox 40 sehr sexy in dem Rahmen. Harmoniert perfekt!

Gruss


----------



## Timmy35 (27. September 2014)

Die Fox passt auch farblich perfekt. Nur der puffbike Aufkleber könnte weiß sein.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2014)

Nein, der muss rot sein. Nur dann fällt er richtig auf. Außerdem wird das Moto "Made in Germany" sein. Da passt Silber nicht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (4. Oktober 2014)

So, heute ersten Test Ride in Winterberg. Super geiles Dingen. Leider zu viele Idioten auf den Strecken. Sitze jetzt in der Notaufnahme, weil ein so ein fahrendes Hindernis für meinen Abflug verantwortlich ist. Mal schauen, was mit der Schulter ist.

Gruss


----------



## Simbl (4. Oktober 2014)

Shit, hoff mal das beste für dich


----------



## fruchtmoose (4. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn passiert?

Protektoren (Schulter) getragen?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Protektoren hatte ich an. Aber sowohl Helm und Protektoren sehen mitgenommen aus. Bin froh, dass ich beide an hatte. Wäre sonst finster geworden.




Es ist so voll in der Ambulanz. Manoman!


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2014)

Schoiße! Alles Gute von mir!


----------



## trailterror (4. Oktober 2014)

...von mir auch


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2014)

ich tippe auf n Schlüsselbeinbruch...

Gute Besserung aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre heute auch beinahe in Winterberg gewesen. Bin aber heute morgen nicht aus dem Bett gekommen. Hätte ich aber gewusst, dass du dein Ion heute einreitest, wäre ich doch aufgestanden. Hoffe es ist nichts mit deine Schulter. Als mein Trikot letztesmal so aussah war es Tossy 3.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Oktober 2014)

Aua, schicke Einschusslöcher! Weißt du schon was? 
Alles Gute!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (4. Oktober 2014)

Also, erstmal gute Nachricht. Gebrochen ist nichts aber stark geprellt. Montag zum Orthopäden und Radiologen und MRT machen. Kann sein, dass die Bänder abgerissen sind da ich mit dem Arm und der Hand keine Kraft aufbauen kann.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2014)

Muß das abschwellen oder warum bist du nicht gleich in die Radiologie ?

Btw, alles gute !


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2014)

weil er Kassenpatient is und man daran nicht stirbt.

is so...

Kraftverlust spricht ja eher für ne Plexusbeteiligung.
Hast du Sensibilitätsstörungen am Arm?


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2014)

Das erste dachte ich mir gleich.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Oktober 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> weil er Kassenpatient is und man daran nicht stirbt.
> 
> is so...
> 
> ...



Ja, Kribbeln


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Oktober 2014)

Oh man, bin ich froh, dass ich die an hatte. Bin mir unsicher beim Helm. Austauschen?








Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (5. Oktober 2014)

im Zweifel, würde ich den Helm tauschen. Lieber einmal zuviel!


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, der hat seinen Zweck erfüllt und die Anschaffung hat sich bezahlt gemacht. 100% Sicherheit hast du nur mit einen neuen Helm. Gibts von Giro ein Crash-Replacement?


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Oktober 2014)

So, mal nen kurzes Feedback.

Knochen okay aber heftiges Hämatom in der Rotatorenmanschette. 10 Tage Ruhigstellung, dann langsame Bewegungsübungen mit anschließender Physio. Dauer ca. 6-7 Wochen. Na Danke, ich bin bedient.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## der-gute (7. Oktober 2014)

gute Besserung


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Oktober 2014)

Oh man, gute Besserung! Bei mir war es vor 3 Wochen genau andersrum: Bänder etc okay, aber Schlüsselbeintrümmerbruch. Kommt wohl im Endeffekt aufs gleiche raus 

Das ion muss ich aber in Schutz nehmen... War ne endurorunde.

Gute Besserung! Solange alles reparabel ist...


----------



## AM_Heizer (7. Oktober 2014)

Gute Besserung Martin!


----------



## raschaa (7. Oktober 2014)

Oh scheisse.... gute besserung! schulter nervt einfach total, hab mir auch im Mai ne Tossy abgeholt und bin immer noch nicht fit... 4-5 abfahrten und es schmerzt wieder. irgendwie falle ich auch immer auf die linke seite, hab das ding im laufe meiner "karriere" aber auch schon 2x ausgekugelt 

und es gibt von Giro crash-replacement (50%)
http://www.grofa.com/giro-bike/crash-replacement/


----------



## kephren23 (7. Oktober 2014)

Alles gute auch von mir!
Sei froh das es ohne OP geht.

Auskugeln kenn ich auch, 1x rechts 1x links, hat 2-3 Jahre gedauert bis das wieder komplett auf Dauer schmerzfrei blieb.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Oktober 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Oh scheisse.... gute besserung! schulter nervt einfach total, hab mir auch im Mai ne Tossy abgeholt und bin immer noch nicht fit... 4-5 abfahrten und es schmerzt wieder. irgendwie falle ich auch immer auf die linke seite, hab das ding im laufe meiner "karriere" aber auch schon 2x ausgekugelt
> 
> und es gibt von Giro crash-replacement (50%)
> http://www.grofa.com/giro-bike/crash-replacement/


 
Ihr macht mir Mut. Ist mir aber auch bekannt. Vor Jahren hats mich beim Eishockey mal übel von hinten in die Bande gecheckt. Hat auch Ewigkeiten gedauert.

Helm ist schon auf dem Weg zu Grofa und Replacement schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Geiler Service!

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Mut. Ist mir aber auch bekannt. Vor Jahren hats mich beim Eishockey mal übel von hinten in die Bande gecheckt. Hat auch Ewigkeiten gedauert.
> Grüße



Zum Glück is nix gebrochen 

Also nix was man nicht durch Voltaren kompensieren könnte  

Und hier noch ein kleines Trostpflaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (8. Oktober 2014)

Rainer: Vom aller Feinsten! Sehr geil.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2014)

HDRisiert


----------



## kephren23 (20. Oktober 2014)

Und wie macht sich die Forke so?


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin.... freu ich mich drauf wenn ich die BoXXer am Start habe.


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2014)

echt jetzt!?

hätte gewettet, das die Marzocchi auch genial geht...


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> echt jetzt!?
> 
> hätte gewettet, das die Marzocchi auch genial geht...




Die Spezies des Boxxer-Fahrers an sich tut sich schwer, anzuerkennen, dass es bessere Gabeln gibt. 
Das ist ein Massenphänomen.


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> echt jetzt!?
> 
> hätte gewettet, das die Marzocchi auch genial geht...




Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das die Gabel nicht gut geht. Nur ist es so das ich mir mit der Abstimmung der MZ schwer tue
so ohne Ventil für Luft und so. Da sehe ich schon einen Vorteil der für die BoXXer WC spricht.... und da unterliege ich auch keinem
Massenphänomen


----------



## raschaa (20. Oktober 2014)

und die charger kartusche macht sich, finde ich, sehr gut!


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Oktober 2014)

Definitiv, beste Gabel die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Wobei die 380 auch schon rockig Sahne ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2014)

wieder einer 

Raw 












wird auch zum hochfahren benutzt


----------



## raschaa (27. Oktober 2014)

RAW


----------



## kephren23 (27. Oktober 2014)




----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2014)

Bis auf die Kefü.......


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2014)

G.


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geil 
14kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2014)

16140g


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (1. November 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> 16140g


Hättest du vielleicht eine Liste der verbauten Teile?


----------



## MetalWolf (2. November 2014)

Geiles Tourenbaik


----------



## Bastimagsbiken (3. November 2014)

Sehr schick....


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin.... freu ich mich drauf wenn ich die BoXXer am Start habe.



Hab eben grade ein Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten.....kommt morgen


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2014)

Yeah


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2014)

bin auch schon ganz fickrich


----------



## Martin1508 (12. November 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> bin auch schon ganz fickrich



Na denn!


----------



## Simbl (12. November 2014)

Wenn mal wieder ne Marzocchi für nen Fuffi loswerden willst ich nehm se


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (12. November 2014)

Ja, wenn man so geil auf die Boxxer ist, dann ist nen Fuffi echt ein bischen viel


----------



## Martin1508 (13. November 2014)

Ähm Rainer!? Was issn los hier? Dachte, da käm nen Paket. Passt was nich oder warum sind hier noch keine Fotos? Das reißt hier echt so langsam ein. Irgendwie macht jeder wassa will.

Tzzzztzzz!


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2014)

Bis jetzt ist es noch nicht gekommen 
Hab eh noch andere Arbeit, die geht vor!

Edit: hab sie grade in der Hand  

2670g mit oberer Brücke, ungekürzt.


----------



## der-gute (13. November 2014)

Dann wird wohl "andere Arbeit" liegen bleiben...


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2014)




----------



## guru39 (13. November 2014)

vorher.








nachher.








fertig.


----------



## der-gute (13. November 2014)

What?

Das. Ist. Doch. Kein. Nicoblei!


----------



## Brickowski (13. November 2014)

Nicolight! Sehr schä Rainer. Das ist nich weit weg von meinem Helius AM


----------



## xMARTINx (13. November 2014)

Hammer Rad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. November 2014)

boah!

JA, ICH WILL!


----------



## MetalWolf (13. November 2014)




----------



## Martin1508 (13. November 2014)

Nice!


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2014)

verpostet


----------



## Martin1508 (16. November 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> verpostet



Wtf does it mean?


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2014)

Und wieder eine Nubische Göttin 





neue Leitungshalter.




Die Gussets sind auch ein wenig länger geworden.












Und hier noch mit ein paar Brocken die dran kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. Dezember 2014)

und den leitungshalter gibts nur auf der linken seite?


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2014)

jup.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2014)

Der sitzt doch sehr nah am Steuerrohr und die Züge schrubben genau über die Schweißnaht.


----------



## trailterror (9. Dezember 2014)

Leitungshalter sieht echt bisserl komisch aus an der stelle...gussets gefallen mir recht gut. Werden die auch in zukunft an die 16er geklatscht?


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der sitzt doch sehr nah am Steuerrohr und die Züge schrubben genau über die Schweißnaht.



Das wissen wir erst wenn ich es montiert habe, alles andere ist spekulativ.



trailterror schrieb:


> Leitungshalter sieht echt bisserl komisch aus an der stelle...gussets gefallen mir recht gut. Werden die auch in zukunft an die 16er geklatscht?



Das weiß ich nicht, würde aber aus meiner Sicht am 16er nicht viel Sinn ergeben. Das wäre Oversize.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das wissen wir erst wenn ich es montiert habe, alles andere ist spekulativ.



Hab schon 2-3 Züge montiert in meinem Leben.


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich zweifle das ja auch gar nicht an was du schreibst, aber es ist doch eher so das sich direkt hinter/vor dem Halter nicht viel bewegt.

Wenn es dann doch so ist werden die Leitung und der Zug traditionell verlegt.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2014)

Lass auf jeden Fall hören, wie es taugt.


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2014)

mach ich.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich nutze das fast so an meinem 16er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2014)

Und wieder eins.. fast fertig...Laufräder sind meine....14,89Kg... genau wie mainz  




sixc Kurbel ....hmmm lega 




Der neue Zughalter an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2014)

Schon geil


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Dezember 2014)

Fett!!


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Dezember 2014)

Tolles Dingen! Hömma Rainer, hast du auf dem oberen Bild mit ner Kerze im Po deinen Namen getanzt?


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2014)

nö...deinen


----------



## kephren23 (20. Dezember 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Tolles Dingen! Hömma Rainer, hast du auf dem oberen Bild mit ner Kerze im Po deinen Namen getanzt?





guru39 schrieb:


> nö...deinen



Wunderkerze 


Geiler hobel, und man muss sagen das Gewicht ist mal absolute Klasse.
Die Zugführung kommt auch gut.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> nö...deinen


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> .. fast fertig...Laufräder sind meine.



Heute fertig geworden. Steht jetzt auf eigenen Rädern.


----------



## Simbl (9. Januar 2015)

Wirklich tolles 20er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2015)

sehr nice


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2015)

Sehr sehr schön !
Nur die Shaman ist hässlich wie immer.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2015)

Sehr schönes Rad  Nur den Pedalen könnte ich kein Vertrauen entgegenbringen...die schauen schon echt filligran aus 

G.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2015)

Die Shaman ist wirklich übel, Die Riesen Kassette sieht auch nicht doll aus aber sonst geiles Rad


----------



## madre (10. Januar 2015)

Würde ich so sofort nehmen .) Gefällt mir sehr !


----------



## gruftidrop (11. Januar 2015)

Gratulation P.
Hammer - Rad !
Jetzt kann PDS kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastimagsbiken (11. Januar 2015)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen.... Daumen hoch!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir auch extrem gut! Daumen hoch!


----------



## Touri (12. Januar 2015)

Alles gesagt- super Rad!
vielleicht sehe ich ja mal das Original hier in KA auf dem SMDH;-)


----------



## mtbedu (14. Januar 2015)

Gibts nähere Angaben zu dem Unterrohr-Decal? N sagt dazu:


----------



## Seneca02 (14. Januar 2015)

Hab mir so einen Unterrohraufkleber erst vor 4 Wochen bestellt bei N, allerdings in schwarz und fürs 16er ION...


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Januar 2015)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Gibts nähere Angaben zu dem Unterrohr-Decal? N sagt dazu:


 Einfach zweimal die großen Schriftzüge in der Farbe deiner Wahl bestellen. Dann Rahmen entfetten, warm machen, nach Bedarf nen Schnaps trinken oder für nen Stunde mit Saufen aufhören (Kephren und ich) und druff auf den Rahmen. Wie es in Gold aussieht kannst du bei mir im Album sehen.

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (14. Januar 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Einfach zweimal die großen Schriftzüge in der Farbe deiner Wahl bestellen. Dann Rahmen entfetten, warm machen, nach Bedarf nen Schnaps trinken oder für nen Stunde mit Saufen aufhören (Kephren und ich) und druff auf den Rahmen. Wie es in Gold aussieht kannst du bei mir im Album sehen.
> 
> Grüße



 ich weiß nicht was du meinst .

Wenn dann musste die Geschichte auch komplette erzählen 

nach dem aufkleben, mit na alten plastikkarte die decals leicht andrücken, (man kann auch die decals vorher noch leicht erwärmen, dann aber umso vorsichtiger beim andrücken).
besonders auf die ecken achten, man kann danach auch nochmal mit etwas mehr drück drüber gehen, Trägerfolie ca 12h drauflassen,  danach abziehen und fertig.


----------



## mtbedu (14. Januar 2015)

Sorry Leute wegen mißverständlicher Formulierung.
Es ging mir um die Größe des Schriftzugs auf dem Unterrohr wie auf dem Bike oben und nicht um dessen Anbringung. Auf meine Anfrage bekam ich heute als Antwort: "das gezeigte dekor ist wahrscheinlich nicht von uns, ich kann dir diese größe nicht anbieten. unsere dekore sind 325mm lang."
325er hab ich schon. Will das groooße.


----------



## kephren23 (15. Januar 2015)

http://www.apliquet.com/?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776

Da mal anfragen


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2015)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Sorry Leute wegen mißverständlicher Formulierung.
> Es ging mir um die Größe des Schriftzugs auf dem Unterrohr wie auf dem Bike oben und nicht um dessen Anbringung. Auf meine Anfrage bekam ich heute als Antwort: "das gezeigte dekor ist wahrscheinlich nicht von uns, ich kann dir diese größe nicht anbieten. unsere dekore sind 325mm lang."
> 325er hab ich schon. Will das groooße.




Ich kann dir versichern das der Rahmen mit diesen Decals so von Nicolai kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (15. Januar 2015)

Frisch zu uns gestoßen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Januar 2015)

Fetzige Farbe!
Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Januar 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> ....entfetten, warm machen, nach Bedarf nen Schnaps trinken oder für nen Stunde mit Saufen aufhören (Kephren und ich) und druff auf den Rahmen. Wie es in Gold aussieht kannst du bei mir im Album sehen.
> 
> Grüße


Mist, dann hab ich's ja bei meinem AC falsch gemacht:
Ich hab im Wäschekeller gehockt, der Alkohol war im Nachbarraum...
￼
Gruß Maik.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Januar 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Mist, dann hab ich's ja bei meinem AC falsch gemacht:
> Ich hab im Wäschekeller gehockt, der Alkohol war im Nachbarraum...
> ￼
> Gruß Maik.



Na guck Das Forum gibt Hilfe in allen Lebenslagen.


----------



## b0nsei (15. Januar 2015)




----------



## b0nsei (15. Januar 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Fetzige Farbe!
> Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!



Nicht nur du sondern auch der Kunde! Ihm kribbelt es schon in den Fingern


----------



## mtbedu (15. Januar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern das der Rahmen mit diesen Decals so von Nicolai kam.


Danke Rainer 
kannst mir auch die Größe durchgeben? Deckt ein Decal der Breite nach gut ab oder sind 2 sinniger?


----------



## kephren23 (15. Januar 2015)

bei mir ist ein großer am Unterrohr 500mm


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Januar 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Frisch zu uns gestoßen



Hömma, was ist denn mit dem Steuerrohrbereich los?

1. Haben die seit 2015 andere Gussets
2. Seit wann werden bei N die Schweißnähte nicht mehr voll durchgezogen. Das Blech UR ist am unteren Ende offen. Ist bei meinem Rahmen def. anders.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (15. Januar 2015)

Ja die Gussets sind länger geworden. Das ist Neu.
Auch die Bohrungen für die Zugführung am Unterrohr sind verschwunden. 
Wird jetzt mit einen Klemmbock an der oberen Dämpfer Befestigung gegen den Rahmen gehalten.
Der Klemmblock ist gleichzeitig auch die Distanz für die mittige Ausrichtung des Dämpfers im Rahmen. 




Also bei meinem Ion 18 ist hier auch offen. 
Du meinst jetzt schon das Versteifungsblech?


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Januar 2015)

Dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich noch nen 2014 Rahmen habe. Da kann ich wenigsten Huber Buchsen durchgängig fahren. Ich meine das Blech unter dem Unterrohr/Übergang Steuerrohr. Das ist bei mir rundherum verschweißt. Hier bei dem Rahmen ist sie nicht durchgängig.

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (16. Januar 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich noch nen 2014 Rahmen habe. Da kann ich wenigsten Huber Buchsen durchgängig fahren. Ich meine das Blech unter dem Unterrohr/Übergang Steuerrohr. Das ist bei mir rundherum verschweißt. Hier bei dem Rahmen ist sie nicht durchgängig.
> 
> Gruss



Das X-Knotenblech meinst du, oder?






War mir auch aufgefallen das die sonst hinten mit einer Schweißnaht verschlossen sind.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Januar 2015)

Ach Kephren, wir beiden alten Junkies verstehen uns;-) Genau das meine ich.

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2015)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Danke Rainer
> kannst mir auch die Größe durchgeben? Deckt ein Decal der Breite nach gut ab oder sind 2 sinniger?



ca. 54cm.

schau am besten selbst.




Bedenke aber dass das Ion 20 Unterrohr einen Aussendurchmesser von 52mm hat und somit mehr Platz für die Sticker bietet.


----------



## Würfelbrecher (17. Januar 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Nicht nur du sondern auch der Kunde! Ihm kribbelt es schon in den Fingern


Kann ich bestätigen, "der Kunde" freut sich schon mega!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. März 2015)

net mainz....









Makros.


----------



## psychoo2 (14. März 2015)

Mehr Details folgen bald !


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2015)

Leider sehr Sram-Standard-mäßig, aber toller Rahmen.


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2015)

Ist das denn eine SRAM Kurbel??


----------



## b0nsei (15. März 2015)

So ich bringe den Rest















@der-gute  Ist eine Race Face Atlas Kurbel


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> So ich bringe den Rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@der-gute weiß was das für ne Kurbel ist, würde ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten .
Also Sram standard mäßig ist das nun wirklich nicht, das kann man schlimmer durchziehen.

Schöner Hobel, ich würde es aber anders machen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. März 2015)

Morgen!
Ganz schön. Und das Design vom RF Lenker finde ich schön.
Aber warum steht der rechte Gabelholm höher aus der Brücke raus??


----------



## Martin1508 (15. März 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Ganz schön. Und das Design vom RF Lenker finde ich schön.
> Aber warum steht der rechte Gabelholm höher aus der Brücke raus??



Jap! Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das sieht so aus, als das beim Kürzen des Gabelschaffts die Gabel nicht mehr 100% genau zusammen gebaut wurde. So ist Spannung in der ganzen Sache und ich würde da nochmal bei arbeiten.

Gruss


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Aber warum steht der rechte Gabelholm höher aus der Brücke raus??



...und hat RS nimmer die 2mm Beschränkung?

Abers Rad ist auf jedenfall mal supa schön so 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Leider sehr Sram-Standard-mäßig, aber toller Rahmen.



Ich verstehe die Kommentare manchmal auch nicht. Ist halt nen Vivid und ne Boxxer drin. Geschaltet werden muss, also macht er es mit Sram. Aber der Rest ist doch mit Magura, Race Face ne gute Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (15. März 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Ganz schön. Und das Design vom RF Lenker finde ich schön.
> Aber warum steht der rechte Gabelholm höher aus der Brücke raus??





LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und hat RS nimmer die 2mm Beschränkung?
> 
> Abers Rad ist auf jedenfall mal supa schön so
> 
> G.


  Ja es schaut am Bild so aus als würde der Rechte Holm länger sein. Liegt aber an der Compression Kappe oben . Diese macht es so ungleich. Die ist wesentlich höher als das Ventil links.

Die beiden Holme sind gleich lang. 

RS hat immer noch diese 2mm Beschränkung. Die Oberere Krone soll ja mindestens 2mm unterhalb der Holme sein. 

Gruß b0nsei


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Ja es schaut am Bild so aus als würde der Rechte Holm länger sein. Liegt aber an der Compression Kappe oben . Diese macht es so ungleich. Die ist wesentlich höher als das Ventil links.
> 
> Die beiden Holme sind gleich lang.
> 
> ...




Hmmh...zu der Zeit wo ich die Gabel fuhr, durften die 2mm max. unterhalt des Holmabschlusses sein.
Mit der Begründung das es ungünstig ist, wenn der Klemmbereich zu weit außerhalb, bzw. unterhalb des Gewindes der Abschlußkappen liegt.

G.


----------



## b0nsei (15. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...zu der Zeit wo ich die Gabel fuhr, durften die 2mm max. unterhalt des Holmabschlusses sein.
> Mit der Begründung das es ungünstig ist, wenn der Klemmbereich zu weit außerhalb, bzw. unterhalb des Gewindes der Abschlußkappen liegt.
> 
> G.


Ok. Also es ist so ned de erste Boxxer de ich einbaue.

Mal kurz fachsimpeln.
*Zitat aus der Montageanleitung*:
Schieben und drehen Sie die Standrohre durch den unteren Gabelkopf, bis sie um dieselbe Länge und *mindestens* 2 mm über die Oberseite des oberen Gabelkopfes hinausstehen.

Viel muss ich mich dann auch was neues belehren lassen!

Aber dann wäre es bei denen auch falsch




 



Da ist es ned anderes.

Gruß b0nsei


----------



## xMARTINx (15. März 2015)

Sattelstellung siebt komisch aus und der Flatbar versaut die Optik, beim Aufbau würd ich auch bisschen was anderes machen aber insgesamt schönes Rad! Vor allem Rahmenfarbe ist richtig gutb


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Ok. Also es ist so ned de erste Boxxer de ich einbaue.
> 
> Mal kurz fachsimpeln.
> *Zitat aus der Montageanleitung*:
> ...



Drum sag ich ja, ich weiß nicht wie es heute ist.
Aber bei den ersten neuen Boxxer mit 35mm Standrohren waren es max. 2mm. Und es wurde ausdrücklich drauf hingewiesen das die Klemmung immer im Bereich des Gewindes sein muß und das man beim Öffnen einer Kappe deswegen immer auch die Klemmung der Brücke mit öffnen sollte.
Aus dem Grund waren auch immer die beiden Brücken serienmäßig dabei, das das bei jedem Rad auch möglich ist.
Kann mir vorstellen das sie einfach den Standrohrinnendurchmesser verändert haben, weil das kaum einer beachtet hat.

G.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. März 2015)

Die Klemmung sollte meiner Erinnerung nach immer unter dem Gewinde sein


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2015)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Die Klemmung sollte meiner Erinnerung nach immer unter dem Gewinde sein



Das mit "immer" ist dann def. falsch.

G.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. März 2015)

Grad geschaut 2mm unter der oberen kannte mindestens


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2015)

net mainz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (12. Mai 2015)

Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Mai 2015)

Ich versteh den blanken Hebel und Druckstrebe nicht


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2015)

Warum gibt es bei N nur die Option der andersfarbigen Sitzstreben ?


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum gibt es bei N nur die Option der andersfarbigen Sitzstreben ?



. Doppelpost


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum gibt es bei N nur die Option der andersfarbigen Sitzstreben ?



? Kannst auch die Kettenstreben andersfarbig machen. Eigentlich kannste bei N alles so machen wie du willst.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Mai 2015)

Das ist schon klar aber so wie oben tut es dem Rahmen optisch einfach nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß. Manchmal wären beschränkte Mögichkeiten besser.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Mai 2015)

Der Kunde machts so halt nicht unbedingt besser


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Mai 2015)

Ah, verstehe. War rhetorisch. Alles klar!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Mai 2015)

@guru39 - DAS ist ja mal geil! Klasse Rahmen. Mach schnell fertich!
Gruß


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2015)

@Kaffeeklicker,

der Kunde, im dem Fall mein Puffwerksracingteamfahrer, baut die Karre mit ein paar alten und neuen Teilen selbst auf  




san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Manchmal wären beschränkte Mögichkeiten besser.





xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Kunde machts so halt nicht unbedingt besser



Ich weiß ja nicht wer euch heute morgen ins Müsslee  geschi$$en hat das ihr immer rumnöllt   Aber ist das nicht eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks!?


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Mai 2015)

Genau DAS ist ja die Gefahr, der persönliche Geschmack einiger.
Das würde ja an Ende nur halbwegs gut aussehen wenn ne silberne Gabel reinkommt


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2015)

Aber das ist doch jedem sein eigenes Ding. Ich finde davor sollte man Respekt haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Aber ist das nicht eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks!?.



Nene, völlig falsch. Geschmack hat man oder man hat keinen. Sonst würden sich zum Beispiel nie so Dh´ler wie der von Scott verkaufen lassen   

G.


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2015)

Wo de recht hast haste eben Recht Jörg


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Mai 2015)

Na ja die Absatzzahlen geben Scott allerdings deutlich recht.
Und optisch gewöhnungsbedürftige Konstruktionen hat Nicolai ja auch jahrelang gebaut wobei mir gerade das ja gefallen hat und genau deswegen gefällt mir auch das Gambler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2015)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Na ja die Absatzzahlen geben Scott allerdings deutlich recht.
> Und optisch gewöhnungsbedürftige Konstruktionen hat Nicolai ja auch jahrelang gebaut wobei mir gerade das ja gefallen hat und genau deswegen gefällt mir auch das Gambler



2000000000000000000000 Fantasiellionen Fliegen fressen schei$$e, schei$$e kann also nicht soo schei$$e sein 

Ich möchte jetzt aber nicht sagen das Scott schei$$e ist. Nur das Geschmack ein persönliches Ding ist  Wenn mir was nicht gefällt halte ich die Kresse


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wer euch heute morgen ins Müsslee  geschi$$en hat das ihr immer rumnöllt   Aber ist das nicht eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks!?



Ich finde den Rahmen ja an sich wunderschön.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. Mai 2015)

Bekommt man den Nicolai Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr mit zwei Sätzen aufklebern hin?

Oder sind das zweifarbige Aufkleber?


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Nicolai Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr mit zwei Sätzen aufklebern hin?
> 
> Oder sind das zweifarbige Aufkleber?



Das sind 2 Sticker übereinander.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Mai 2015)

Die Decals finde ich obergeil! Das wäre dann mal fällig, wenn in zig Jahren meine weiß- schwarz- Kombi nix mehr is.
Ich hoffe auf ein Bild vom fertigen Bike. Meinen Geschmack trifft es bis jetzt jedenfalls zu 110%.
Gruß Maik


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Die Decals finde ich obergeil! Das wäre dann mal fällig, wenn in zig Jahren meine weiß- schwarz- Kombi nix mehr is.
> Ich hoffe auf ein Bild vom fertigen Bike. Meinen Geschmack trifft es bis jetzt jedenfalls zu 110%.
> Gruß Maik



Do hosch


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

Naja, net mainz.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Mai 2015)

Schönes Bike, das ist toll geworden!
Glückwunsch an den Puffteambiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. Mai 2015)

Top Bike, würde persönlich nur noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen abmachen.


----------



## codename87 (14. Mai 2015)

Die Felgendecals stehen wie die farbe des lenkers und der sattelstütze auch noch auf der liste... 
wobei sie mir gefallen, doedie decals...


----------



## Simbl (14. Mai 2015)

Lenker raw, Syntace oder Thomson Stütze rein und Felgendecals ab und ab dafür


----------



## trailterror (14. Mai 2015)

@guru39 

Wasn dat egtl. für ne karre?  (die mit den 4 räder)


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. Mai 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> @guru39
> 
> Wasn dat egtl. für ne karre?  (die mit den 4 räder)



Würde auf VW Caddy MAXI tippen, bestimmt guter Biketransporter.


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codename87 (14. Mai 2015)

Die Ballerbude fährt sich endlos geil... 
Läuft ruhig ohne Ende und lässt sich immer überall mit abziehen. Perfekt.
Sie will deutlich mehr...
Vielen Dank an lord puffness 

Und ausser der Sattelstütze wird alles optisch so bleiben, Geld für Optik rauszuhauen ist nicht so mein Ding. 
Lieber für leichter oder mehr Performance...



Der Karren ist mein Downhilltaxi... 
Caddy Maxi Life Sonderfahrzeug, 2,0 TDI


----------



## codename87 (14. Mai 2015)

Partlist:
Nicolai ION 20 650B
Marzocchi 380 C2R2
Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil
Reverse Evo Nine Naben
DT SWISS Speichen und Nippel
ZTR FLOW EX Felgenringe
Saint Schaltung
Zee Kurbeln
BPP kettenführung und Narrow Wide Kettenblatt
Reset Racing Steuersatz
Funn direct mount Vorbau
Reverse triple X lenker
Vorderreifen Highroller II EXO falt supertacky
Hinterreifen Highroller II DH Casing 3Cmaxxgripp
MAGURA MT5 bremsen


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Mai 2015)

Dusty but happy! Winterberg war heute voll aber super und das Ion ist ein Traum. Es läuft unglaublich gut.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Mai 2015)

Ist doch gar nicht Dirty. 
Hast komplettfoto?


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Mai 2015)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht Dirty.
> Hast komplettfoto?



Dreckig war es bei der Eröffnung. Heute nur staubig! Ganzkörper nur kurz nach dem Aufbau.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2015)

Das ist saugeil !


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Mai 2015)

Danke!


----------



## codename87 (19. Mai 2015)




----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juni 2015)

Moin, hat hier eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Maxxis Shorty gemacht? Die Magic Mary zeigt bei mir erste Auflöseerscheinungen. Toller Reifen an sich aber unterirdische Lebensdauer.


----------



## Simbl (4. Juni 2015)

Das ist zurzeit einer meiner Lieblingsreifen. Sobald das Procore eintrudelt kommt der vorne auch aufs DH Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, hat hier eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Maxxis Shorty gemacht? Die Magic Mary zeigt bei mir erste Auflöseerscheinungen. Toller Reifen an sich aber unterirdische Lebensdauer.




Da sind die Schwalbe halt Schrott.
Probier' mal Butcher von Specialized.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juni 2015)

Butcher ist super!


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juni 2015)

Okay, was für ne Breite? 2,3 oder 2,5? 2,5 ist schon arg fett, oder? Der hat doch locker über 61.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juni 2015)

2,3 reicht völlig aus


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2015)

Ja, der 2,3er ist wie früher ein 2,5er Maxxis.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juni 2015)

Top! Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2015)

Bitte gerne !


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juni 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich außer Specialized Händler und Stores noch andere Bezugsquellen für den Butcher?


----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2015)

Online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juni 2015)

Danke! Hab es dank Mr. Google dann auch irgendwann gefunden. Bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Der Shorty ist auch noch immer auf der Liste;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Kurze Frage bezüglich Ion 20. Wie habt ihr die hintere Bremsleitung verlegt bzw. wie fest habt ihr sie fixiert? Ich habe sie mit dem Kabelbinder relativ fest angeknallt. Sie hat aber leider noch Spiel und dadurch entsteht Reibung. Ich habe bereits Riefen in der Saint Leitung. Jetzt bräuchte ich mal nen Tip. Habe im Moment mit Isolierband beholfen. Beim Ion 16 mit der Hope Stahlflex habe ich das Problem nicht. Sollte ich lieber mehr Spiel lassen? 

Gruds


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2015)

Ich hab am DH Bike kleine Stücke Mastic Tape unter die Leitung gemacht, Kabelbinder rum, fertig.


----------



## mhubig (6. Juni 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, hat hier eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Maxxis Shorty gemacht?



Geiler Reifen für's Vorderrad solange der Boden weich/feucht ist. Auf harten, trockenen Böden aber nicht so toll. Die Seitenstollen knicken dann gerne mal in schnell gefahrenen Kurve ab ... Im Herbst kommt der aber wieder vorne dran!


----------



## Clostridien (9. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute, hoffe ich erreiche hier jemanden. Und zwar möchte ich mir gern ein Ion 20 650B aufbauen. Da ich aber nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen will, möchte ich mich mind. mal drauf gesetzt haben bzw. im optimal Fall es mal auf dem Trail gefahren sein. Jeglcihe Versuche über Händler oder Nicolai direkt haben nicht wirklich gefruchtet. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Rahmengröße L zuzulegen. Meine Frage, gibt es hier Leute die das aktuelle Modell in der Region Ostthüringen, PLZ 07... um Jena/Gera/Saalfeld besitzen und ich es mir mal anschauen könnte? Würde auch ein paar km fahren. Oder vlt auch in den Bikeparks Schöneck oder Steinach? Das wäre echt spitze.


----------



## codename87 (9. Juni 2015)

Meins kann gerne besichtigt und getestet werden, steht allerdings in heidelberg, bzw vom 26.06.-28.06. in todtnau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. September 2015)

eine Atom Gelbe Schönheit


----------



## Martin1508 (15. September 2015)

Knallt!


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Knallt!



Ich brauch quasi jetzt nen Strahlenschutzanzug hier im Puff


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. September 2015)

die Farbe ich echt genial, da bin ich mal auf die restlichen Komponenten gespannt.


----------



## psychoo2 (15. September 2015)

Schaut echt fett aus


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2015)

fertsch  15,85 Kg Pornominium


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. September 2015)

GEIL!
Das haste gut zusammengestellt.
Wann lässt das Brennen in den Augen wieder nach???


----------



## Martin1508 (15. September 2015)

Mega fett!!!


----------



## DanielHD17 (15. September 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch  15,85 Kg Pornominium


Vielen Dank für das schnelle zusammenbauen Rad macht sich super neben der Chanpionsbank im Showroom


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2015)

Champignon-Bank ? Du bist Banker ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielHD17 (16. September 2015)

genau


----------



## US. (17. September 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch  15,85 Kg Pornominium



Einfach Grandios! Aufbau und Style....Und effektvoll fotografiert und bearbeitet!
Schade, daß ich keinen Downhiller brauch.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2015)

"Brauchen" ist ein weiter Begriff.
Ich brauche auch keinen, werde mir aber wieder einen aufbauen.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. September 2015)

Erst seitdem ich einen Downhiller habe, weiß ich, was ich vorher für einen Mangel hatte;-)


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2015)

Oder so rum, genau.


----------



## US. (18. September 2015)

jo, habt schon recht.
Ich brauch ja noch nicht mal n Freerider


----------



## psychoo2 (20. September 2015)

Verdammt...absoluter Haben Will Faktor :-D


----------



## fruchtmoose (20. September 2015)

Schönes Ding - wird es auch gefahren oder sieht es nur gut aus?


----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2015)

Hier wird doch nicht irgendwer mit den Rädern fahren. Die werden doch nur fürs Forum gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codename87 (21. September 2015)

Sehr Schön! Und dem Eigentümer viel Spaß damit!


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2015)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Schönes Ding - wird es auch gefahren oder sieht es nur gut aus?



Das ist mein IBC-Lieblingssatz. Der andere ist: "Schönes Rad - wird das auch mal dreckig ?"


----------



## fruchtmoose (21. September 2015)

Mich hat lediglich interessiert ob es ein Ausstellungsstück ist (es wird ja an anderer Stelle explizit auf farbfactory Bezug genommen und es fällt das Stichwort "showroom") oder halt nicht. Könnte ja sein dass das gute Stück im Laden steht um anderen zu zeigen was so alles möglich ist .. 

Fühlen sich wohl einige angesprochen hier 

Aber Hauptsache die Decals sind richtig rum drauf, schon klar Jungs


----------



## DanielHD17 (22. September 2015)

Die Frage ist schon berechtigt... Das Rad dient natürlich zu showzwecken, wird aber auch bewegt 

Grüße 



fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Mich hat lediglich interessiert ob es ein Ausstellungsstück ist (es wird ja an anderer Stelle explizit auf farbfactory Bezug genommen und es fällt das Stichwort "showroom") oder halt nicht. Könnte ja sein dass das gute Stück im Laden steht um anderen zu zeigen was so alles möglich ist ..
> 
> Fühlen sich wohl einige angesprochen hier
> 
> Aber Hauptsache die Decals sind richtig rum drauf, schon klar Jungs


----------



## mpmarv (23. September 2015)

kurzer Themeneinschub: Fahre derzeit Shorty vo/hi als allround, bei Nässe toll, bei trocken nicht so... möchte demnächst für trocken was anderes, was wähle ich bei maxxis dann am besten?


----------



## mhubig (23. September 2015)

mpmarv schrieb:


> möchte demnächst für trocken was anderes, was wähle ich bei maxxis dann am besten?



*Mein Tipp:*

Highroller II / Highroller II (Sehr geil auch wenns mal Nass ist, rollt aber nicht ...)
oder
Minion DHF / Minion DHR 2 (Bei Nässe kacke, rollt aber ziemlich gut ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2015)

mhubig schrieb:


> *Mein Tipp:*
> 
> Highroller II / Highroller II (Sehr geil auch wenns mal Nass ist, rollt aber nicht ...)
> oder
> Minion DHF / Minion DHR 2 (Bei Nässe kacke, rollt aber ziemlich gut ...)



Ohne Gummimischung und Reifengewicht nutzt deine Aufzählung nicht recht was. 
In der Regel sollten die beiden Paarungen den selben Grip haben, aber der ober besser rollern.

G.


----------



## mhubig (24. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ohne Gummimischung und Reifengewicht nutzt deine Aufzählung nicht recht was.
> In der Regel sollten die beiden Paarungen den selben Grip haben, aber der ober besser rollern.



Bin beide Paarungen mit 3C MaxxTerra und mit TR/EXO in 27,5"x2.3 am Enduro gefahren. Gewicht je Reifen um 900g. Definitiv rollt der HR2 sehr viel schlechter als die DHF/DHR2 Kompi! Gripptechnisch ist der DHF vorne, vor allem was den Seitenhalt in Kurven angeht, schlechter als der HR2. Hinten sind DHR2 und HR2 vergleichbar, der HR2 nutzt sich aber deutlich schneller ab.

Meine Kombi für die feuchte Jahreszeit wird wieder HR2/HR2, wenns komplett Matschig wird vorne der Shorty. Nächstes Jahr wenns wieder trocken ist kommt die DHF/DHR2 Kombi drauf.

Maxxis hat inzwischen sein 27,5" Portfolio deutlich erweitert, DHR2 und HR2 gibt's jetzt in 2,4" und den DHF sogar in 2,5" und mit MaxxGrip!


----------



## Feanor90 (24. September 2015)

Jungs vlt. nen bissel off Topic... Aber passt das Unterrohr Decal des ION 20 auf das ION 16 oder sieht das bescheiden aus ? Irgendwer schon getestet ? Btw. N hat übrigens pauschal gesagt ist nicht.


----------



## trailterror (24. September 2015)

der Durchmesser des UR's des Ion 20 ist volumiger als das vom 16er soweit ich weiss....


----------



## Martin1508 (24. September 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Jungs vlt. nen bissel off Topic... Aber passt das Unterrohr Decal des ION 20 auf das ION 16 oder sieht das bescheiden aus ? Irgendwer schon getestet ? Btw. N hat übrigens pauschal gesagt ist nicht.



Habe beide zufällig im Keller. Genau wegen diesen Fragen. Ich wusste, dass ich sie irgendwann mal brauche;-). Gehe nachher mal in die heiligen Hallen und messe nach.


----------



## Feanor90 (24. September 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> der Durchmesser des UR's des Ion 20 ist volumiger als das vom 16er soweit ich weiss....





Martin1508 schrieb:


> Habe beide zufällig im Keller. Genau wegen diesen Fragen. Ich wusste, dass ich sie irgendwann mal brauche;-). Gehe nachher mal in die heiligen Hallen und messe nach.



Genau nur aus diesem Grund  . Machst du das mit allen Sachen so  (Autos, Frauen)?   Immer die Jungs der Puff Szene. Dass das Unterrohr von ION20 voluminöser ist war auch die aussage von Nicolai, frage ist nur ob es bescheiden aussieht oder nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (25. September 2015)

Also, es ist deutlich größer im Umfang. Du wirst nicht, wie beim Ion 20 üblich, zwei nebeneinander kleben können. Einer mittig passt. Aber, das Ion 16 hat die Schrauben für den Umwerferzug am UR. Das ist dann blöd mit dem Kleben. Es sei denn, du bestellst sie bei der Rahmenbestellung ab.


----------



## Feanor90 (26. September 2015)

wer fährt schon 2fach   mhh ok vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2015)

net mainz


----------



## Feanor90 (6. Oktober 2015)

Titan elox ? Sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Oktober 2015)

Kommt in echt noch viel besser


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2015)

Toller Rahmen !


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2015)

fertsch  15,84 Kg Pornominium


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Oktober 2015)

Boah toll!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geil ! Ohne RockSchrott.


----------



## Simbl (9. Oktober 2015)

Goil


----------



## codename87 (9. Oktober 2015)

Schickes Teil. Hoffentlich wird's entsprechend bewegt 

Es schreit förmlich nach unserer Strecke...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Oktober 2015)

Sehr sehr geil!!


----------



## Feanor90 (11. Oktober 2015)

fehlt da nicht die Puff Kennzeichnung (Aufkleber ?) @guru39


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2015)

meinst du das?


----------



## Feanor90 (13. Oktober 2015)

jep fehlt doch auf dem Ion20 titan elox oder ?


----------



## hardvark (13. Oktober 2015)

oute mich hier mal als der Besitzer des titan 20ers. 


codename87 schrieb:


> Schickes Teil. Hoffentlich wird's entsprechend bewegt
> 
> Es schreit förmlich nach unserer Strecke...



keine Angst, das Teil wird schon ordentlich Bewegung sehen und der HD-FR Mitgliedschaftsantrag liegt bei mir schon auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## codename87 (14. Oktober 2015)

hardvark schrieb:


> oute mich hier mal als der Besitzer des titan 20ers.
> 
> 
> keine Angst, das Teil wird schon ordentlich Bewegung sehen und der HD-FR Mitgliedschaftsantrag liegt bei mir schon auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2015)

hardvark schrieb:


> oute mich hier mal als der Besitzer des titan 20ers.
> 
> 
> keine Angst, das Teil wird schon ordentlich Bewegung sehen und der HD-FR Mitgliedschaftsantrag liegt bei mir schon auf dem Schreibtisch.



welcome 

beim nächsten mal wenn du bei mir bist müssen wir den Puffbaiksticker aufkleben 



Feanor90 schrieb:


> jep fehlt doch auf dem Ion20 titan elox oder ?


----------



## Simbl (18. November 2015)

Das hier auch wieder mal was passiert:





Der passende Rahmen kommt Mitte Dez. 

Passt bestimmt zu meinem Popometer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (18. November 2015)

Ist das ne Bommelmaster?


----------



## Simbl (18. November 2015)

Nö ne Kowa GF Air


----------



## raschaa (18. November 2015)

haste mal gewogen?


----------



## Simbl (18. November 2015)

Derzeit bin ich bei knapp 3.4kg. Kommen Titanschrauben -50g (hat einige) Wenn sie mir taugt macht mir vielleicht der Bommelmaster oder Schlatz ein paar echte Carbonschoner (-150 bis 200g) Zumindest ist sie jetzt schon leichter wie ne DVO. Mein 20er soll ja auch kein Leichtbauprojekt werden. Das hab ich grat hinter mir. Das wird was wuchtiges


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2015)

So toll soll die Air aber nicht sein, hab sie auch mal lange überlegt.
Bin gespannt, was du sagst.


----------



## Simbl (18. November 2015)

Ja bin gespannt. Meine Referenz ist derzeit die Bos Idylle RaRe Air.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. November 2015)

@Simbl 
Fettes Ding! 
Lass schnell Mitte Dezember werden...!


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Lass schnell Mitte Dezember werden...!



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl....


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2015)

Hammer Farbe ! Wie heißt die ?


----------



## Martin1508 (30. November 2015)

Semipermeable Yellow Glaze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. November 2015)

Aufbau wird sich aber leider ein wenig verzögern. Kann sein das es Anfang Januar wird


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. November 2015)

@guru39
Du Zauberer..
@Simbl 
Das gilt wohl auch noch als Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt hat die liebe Seele Ruhe. Endlich ist der Dämpfer da.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2015)

Mega Rad !


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mega Rad !



Danke!


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Dezember 2015)

Nikon meets Ion 20 by night.


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2015)

Sehr geil Maddin


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Dezember 2015)

Genialer Aufbau!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2015)

Sepp, wo fährst du eigentlich immer? Ich würde nächstes Jahr mal gerne die Piste mit dir und deinem Ion20 rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (14. Dezember 2015)

Beide Ions erste Sahne 

Kannst Du mal zum Vergleich DoubleBarrel - Fox X2 sagen???


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2015)

Also, da ja eigentlich Saison Ende ist, kann ich erstmal nur ein kurzes Rumrollen und Treppenspringen beurteilen. Der X2 beeindruckt von Anfang an Anfang mit superben Ansprechverhalten. Ich werde aber noch abstimmen müssen, da der Dämpfer so was von linear ist, dass ich jetzt schon 85-90% des Federwegs ausnutze bei korrektem SAG. Kommen also nochmal zwei Spacer in die Aircan und dann mal schauen. Verarbeitung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die Klicks der Einsteller rasten sehr sauber und deutlich. Über den CCDBAir kann ich aber auch nichts schlechtes sagen. Er tut seit 5000km in 3 Jahren völlig klaglos seinen Dienst. Bekommt halt 1mal im Jahr von Flatout nen Service.


----------



## provester (14. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Info - klingt viel versprechend!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Dezember 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Sepp, wo fährst du eigentlich immer? Ich würde nächstes Jahr mal gerne die Piste mit dir und deinem Ion20 rocken.


Jo, das wär cool 

Mein Heimatrevier ist der Taunus. Vom Rheingau, Wiesbaden, bis zum Feldberg gibt's ein paar nette Sachen. In Wiesbaden wächst auch gerade (endlich!) unsere neue, legale Strecke:













Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal im Frühjahr was auszumachen!!! Würd mich freuen

(sorry wegen offtopic Bildern)


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2015)

Rheingau? Cool, erstmal in Kiedrich vom Robert Weil nen guten Riesling


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Dezember 2015)

Es will auf jeden Fall mal wieder raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Dezember 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Rheingau? Cool, erstmal in Kiedrich vom Robert Weil nen guten Riesling


 Oh ja, da macht man nichts falsch mit! Gibt's auch einen engen Spitzkehren-trail dort (wäre dann aber eher was für's 16er)


----------



## Simbl (17. Januar 2016)

Endlich fertig:


----------



## Simbl (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## Simbl (17. Januar 2016)

Rahmen: Nicolai Ion 20 Größe M
Dämpfer: Fox Float X2 mit Huber Buchsen
Gabel: Kowa GF Air 
Steuersatz: Reset Flatstack
Vorbau: Syntace F44
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Griffe: Acros
Bremsen: Magura MT 7 (200/180mm)
Schaltwerk: Sram X.01 7 Fach
Schalthebel: Sram X.01
Kassette: Sram XG 795
Kettenführung: Carbocage X1
Kurbel: Sram X.01 mit Absolute Black Direct Mount
Pedale: Syntace NumberNine Titan
Naben: Tune King MK/Kong MK
Speichen: DT Swiss
Felgen: ACE Carbon
Sattel: Prologo Nack 2
Sattelstütze: Syntace Carbon
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
Reifen: Conti Baron 2,4 / Conti Kaiser 2,4

Gewicht mit Pedale: 15,75 kg

Vielen dank an guru39 von der Wurzelpassage für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. Januar 2016)

@Simbl 
Das ist ein sehr schöner Aufbau! Gefällt mir gut. Viel Spaß damit!
Gruß Maik
@guru39 
In der Tat, wie immer schöne Bilder!


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Januar 2016)

Simbleschen, biste schon Probe gefahren? Ich habe ja auch den X2 verbaut und mir fehlt mit meinen 90kg+ deutlich Endprogression. Der 241mm wird mit 4 Spacern ausgeliefert. Hau pauschal gleich mal 2 zusätzlich rein. Nur als Tipp!


----------



## Simbl (18. Januar 2016)

Ne für die erste Fahrt warte Ich noch auf Tauwetter. Schneefahrten sind nicht so meins, besonders nicht wenn ich das Bike noch nicht kenne...


----------



## MLK-LAW (10. Februar 2016)

Hat irgendwer Infos zum Geometron DH (auf der mojo-FB-Seite läuft ein Video mit den Prototypen...)?!
https://www.facebook.com/Mojo-Suspension-129488481168/


----------



## Geißlein (13. Februar 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Es will auf jeden Fall mal wieder raus



Ist das chemical green ?


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Februar 2016)

Semipermeable Yellow Glaze auf einer gestrahlten Oberfläche. Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (14. Februar 2016)

Was, das ist Semipermeable Yellow ?
Schaut aber ziemlich nach grün aus... wie schaut dann Semipermeable Green aus ?


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Februar 2016)

So!

http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/colour-samples


----------



## Geißlein (14. Februar 2016)

Danke, hab das Internet schon danach durchstöbert.
Semipermeable Yellow schaut auch auf jedem Bild anders aus.

Die Semipermeable Farben sind keine Pulverbeschichtungen, richtig ?!
Sind die somit auch etwas anfälliger (Stoß/Kratzempfindlicher) ?


----------



## Simbl (14. Februar 2016)

Doch ist eine dünn aufgetragene Pulverbeschichtung.

Vorteil: Man sieht die tollen Schweißnähte, paar Gramm weniger Gewicht.

Nachteil: weniger Schutzschicht, kann also leichter Macken bekommen (z.B. durch hochfliegende Steine etc.)


----------



## CarreraBT (16. Februar 2016)




----------



## gigo (16. Februar 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Doch ist eine dünn aufgetragene Pulverbeschichtung.
> 
> Vorteil: Man sieht die tollen Schweißnähte, paar Gramm weniger Gewicht.
> 
> Nachteil: weniger Schutzschicht, kann also leichter Macken bekommen (z.B. durch hochfliegende Steine etc.)



Sorry für OT: Weiß jemand zufälligerweise, wo Nicolai diese semipermeablen Pulverbeschichtungen ausführen lässt? Habe meinen ersten Stahlrahmen im Fillet Brazing Verfahren gebaut und fände es super, wenn man die Fillets unter der Beschichtung noch ein wenig durchschimmern sehen könnte. Danke!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. Februar 2016)

@gigo
FOTO BITTE, auch wenn es kein Nicolai ist!


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2016)

gigo schrieb:


> Sorry für OT: Weiß jemand zufälligerweise, wo Nicolai diese semipermeablen Pulverbeschichtungen ausführen lässt?



Das macht Nicolai selbst.


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2016)

BDW vom Simbl!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...n-20-von-ibc-user-simbl.790441/#post-13598917


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (18. Februar 2016)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. Februar 2016)

@Simbl 
Glückwunsch zum BDW!


----------



## Simbl (18. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Februar 2016)

Coole Sache!!


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2016)

gigo schrieb:


> Sorry für OT: Weiß jemand zufälligerweise, wo Nicolai diese semipermeablen Pulverbeschichtungen ausführen lässt? Habe meinen ersten Stahlrahmen im Fillet Brazing Verfahren gebaut und fände es super, wenn man die Fillets unter der Beschichtung noch ein wenig durchschimmern sehen könnte. Danke!



Ja, Bilder !


----------



## gigo (2. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, Bilder !



Wenn's soweit ist, stell ich einen Link ein - versprochen! Aber das Projekt braucht noch ein wenig Zeit. Aber hier geht's ja eigentlich um etwas ganz anderes, daher sorry für OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

